# Manitou Magnum 27.5+ and 29+ fork impressions



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Like it or not, Manitou is back. And we're gonna have to deal with it and learn it since it is the only game in town for OEM 2016.

They were first to the + tire size and 110 spacing so they bagged Trek OE

Anybody use it? What do we know about it yay or nay?

fc


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

If it rides anything like the Mattoc, it should be a winner.


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

I have one in a box but no hubs are available yet! Well, I found one for about $200 but will wait since I'm having no problems running a Traxx Fatty 3.0 in my 29er fork (Fox 34 Talas)


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

fc said:


> Like it or not, Manitou is back. And we're gonna have to deal with it and learn it since it is the only game in town for OEM 2016.


What's not to like about Manitou?

What an odd way for forum admin to start a post.

Don't call it a comeback--they've been here for years.


----------



## acudoc (May 3, 2010)

FC, 

I read in another thread that you have been riding the new Stache 9 with the manitou magnum fork for several weeks. Only a few of these bikes out there so please do us a favor and answer you own question. If I am mistaken please disregard.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

acudoc said:


> FC,
> 
> I read in another thread that you have been riding the new Stache 9 with the manitou magnum fork for several weeks. Only a few of these bikes out there so please do us a favor and answer you own question. If I am mistaken please disregard.


Ha, ha... I do have one. I'm just starting to figure it out though. I rode it twice, bone stock settings and I couldn't really isolate it from the cushy front tire.

Then I crashed and have been out for five weeks. 

I'm riding this week though and am doing research on this fork now.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

mikesee said:


> What's not to like about Manitou?
> 
> What an odd way for forum admin to start a post.
> 
> Don't call it a comeback--they've been here for years.


What's not to like about it for some is it is an unknown. I go through a lot of products and am around a lot of people and I don't know anyone who knows much about this manitou.

It may be a good one so I'm seeking experience from those in the know. Share your wisdom instead of going on the attack.

First impressions are the thru-axle is stranggggge. And when I let air out of the fork to soften it up for my preference, it seems to lose travel.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

fc said:


> What's not to like about it for some is it is an unknown. I go through a lot of products and am around a lot of people and I don't know anyone who knows much about this manitou.


Please re-read your opening statement with any level of objectivity. I think you'll see what I'm getting at.



fc said:


> It may be a good one so I'm seeking experience from those in the know. Share your wisdom instead of going on the attack.
> 
> First impressions are the thru-axle is stranggggge. And when I let air out of the fork to soften it up for my preference, it seems to lose travel.


Fair enough.

Agreed that the TA is odd. It is simple and effective enough, but different enough from everything else out there that it raises an eyebrow. I like it, but I can see where non-tech-nerds could be annoyed by it.

I've been riding a Dorado on my DH bike for ~4 years running. The damping is nothing short of incredible. Massive adjustability without diving into the internals.









I've been running this Magnum + fork for about 2 weeks. The damping is every bit as incredible. The chassis seems plenty stiff in every plane. Haven't yet been able to find a con, but will keep looking.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

There was some discussion in another thread about how the Magnum Comp does not have the Dorado damper, so it looks like the Pro will be the one to get for aggressive riding.

The only downside I see is that Manitou does not offer on the fly travel adjust, which some riders and bike setups might benefit from.


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

We rode the 27,5 Comp 140mm and it's fantastic. It tracks really well and is super smooth. I can just imagine how good the Pro version is.
Never once felt that it needed travel adjust.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

fc said:


> when I let air out of the fork to soften it up for my preference, it seems to lose travel.


You've run through the high speed compression damping adjustment?
Maybe the shim stack could be changed.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

fc said:


> What's not to like about it for some is it is an unknown. I go through a lot of products and am around a lot of people and I don't know anyone who knows much about this manitou.
> 
> It may be a good one so I'm seeking experience from those in the know. Share your wisdom instead of going on the attack.
> 
> First impressions are the thru-axle is stranggggge. And when I let air out of the fork to soften it up for my preference, it seems to lose travel.


The front axle will act just like a traditional QR - it is pretty similar to how wheel chairs lock their wheels.

If you are loosing travel, that means you have too much air in your negative spring. For this fork, add air with the bike upside down. With the shock pump attached, release all the air. Next, extend the legs all the way (just pull them apart) and add air to your desired level. Put bike back upright and pump the fork a few times to make sure air transfers from the negative to positive.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

PHeller said:


> There was some discussion in another thread about how the Magnum Comp does not have the Dorado damper, so it looks like the Pro will be the one to get for aggressive riding.
> 
> The only downside I see is that Manitou does not offer on the fly travel adjust, which some riders and bike setups might benefit from.


From what I've read, they don't offer the Comp after market, so Pro is the only option. I just received one and it comes with 5 different colors of decals for your particular taste:thumbsup: Now to get a 110 hub and wheel laced up:madman:


----------



## zsommer79 (Aug 13, 2012)

I have one that came on my Stache 9. The TA tries really hard to to be a solution to a problem that doesn't exist. It's a rides ok but I wish it had a lockout feature. Also running the pressure lower than manufacturer specs because I wasn't using even half the travel.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

My first time with the HexLoc 15QR was awkward too. Before installing my wheel to the fork for the first time, I found that the bit that goes into the nut wasn't lined up correctly, so following the print that says to line it up with the crown was wrong. Shone a flashlight into the inside of the nut, saw how it all fit together, found that I could rotate the internal spring loaded bit to adjust it, and now it works as expected. About 5 minutes to learn how to instantly install/remove reliably without reading any instructions. I figure the time savings on removing and reinstalling the front wheel will come up someday, and the fork's (Tower Pro, not Magnum) performance gave me way more confidence and an overall more positive experience than the SID Brain it replaced. One other niggle is that I had to look up online examples of how to tame to brake line. I didn't have a long enough line to cross to the right and go behind the right crown. I do wonder about if I can see the print at night, to properly line it up. I also wonder about the axle to crown length, in comparison to my old fork, but don't care enough to do exact measurements. Haven't yet serviced it, so being unfamiliar with that and being familiar with Fox and RockShox is another potential issue. Basically, being unfamiliar with the thing is the only downside I can really come up with too.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Vespasianus said:


> The front axle will act just like a traditional QR - it is pretty similar to how wheel chairs lock their wheels.
> 
> If you are loosing travel, that means you have too much air in your negative spring. For this fork, add air with the bike upside down. With the shock pump attached, release all the air. Next, extend the legs all the way (just pull them apart) and add air to your desired level. Put bike back upright and pump the fork a few times to make sure air transfers from the negative to positive.


Thank you!!! I will try that today and report back..

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

zsommer79 said:


> I have one that came on my Stache 9. The TA tries really hard to to be a solution to a problem that doesn't exist. It's a rides ok but I wish it had a lockout feature. Also running the pressure lower than manufacturer specs because I wasn't using even half the travel.


I'm on the same boat man. I'll start tuning and tweaking today. I might even be brave enough to touch that skewer.

fc


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Technically Manitou wasn't the first to the starting gate with Plus tire clearance and 110 spacing... that's the Rockshox RS-1... it clears any of the 650B plus offerings to date and it only comes 15 x 110, and it comes with up to 120mm travel.


----------



## tim.johnston (May 11, 2007)

Well I've had mine now for a while and after the initial good impressions I am starting to get a bit picky with the feel. My main gripe is only ever getting 100mm of travel out of the 120mm and going round in circles with the settings. Anyone found a good base setting they are happy with?


----------



## tim.johnston (May 11, 2007)

Ok so I am getting pretty disappointed with this fork. Today during a big day out in Wales, the high speed compression dial seized up. All the dials on the top from new have been a bit shoddy, sometimes actually clicking other times just notching round as you turn. If it wasn't for the fact that I'm constantly adjusting to find a decent setting I would have liked to have left them alone by now. Guess I will have to get on to Manitou tomorrow, gutted I did not wait for some feedback before diving in and spending so much money blind.


----------



## savo (Oct 15, 2009)

Would a 27.5 Magnum take a 29x2.5 tire?

What's the axle to crown height on a 27.5?

And would someone recommend it for general enduro-like riding?


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

tim.johnston said:


> Ok so I am getting pretty disappointed with this fork.


Pro or Comp?


----------



## tim.johnston (May 11, 2007)

PHeller said:


> Pro or Comp?


Pro.

Sorted the seized cap by taking it apart and cleaning. Watch out for the ball bearings and springs on the HBO adjuster if you do this! Still tweaking the settings, but still not happy. Overall it just does not give up travel very easy, and feels a bit stiff.


----------



## Tanduro (May 9, 2015)

Bought a Manitou Magnum Boost and the dropouts were off center making it almost impossible to remove the thru axle after tightening. Manitou replaced the lower and the replacement was the same. They then refused to take responsibility or even acknowledge the problem. Buy a reputable fork like FOX or RS and save yourself the grief.


----------



## tim.johnston (May 11, 2007)

Finally got mine to behave how I like. Has taken a very long time and many rides of tweaking to get it to perform well. It's an amazing fork plowing through rough stuff at speed, very composed and as good as previous high end forks I've had. Found that having all the volume spacers positioned on one side to give the most progression and having the air pressure 20 psi below the recommended for weight helped. Two clicks of low speed and three of high, rebound around the middle. Still fine tuning but only small adjustments now, feels pretty good. This fork is very sensitive to setup and would suit someone who likes to fiddle. Would have preferred a simpler fork myself that works out of the box with few tweaks like a Pike, but hey we can't be picky, this is the only true 29+ fork to date and it's not that bad at all.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

I see that the only aftermarket options are 100 and 120mm, is the model used for the Stache a special OEM version or is there a travel reducer installed to shorten the travel from 120mm?


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

Tanduro said:


> Bought a Manitou Magnum Boost and the dropouts were off center making it almost impossible to remove the thru axle after tightening. Manitou replaced the lower and the replacement was the same. They then refused to take responsibility or even acknowledge the problem. Buy a reputable fork like FOX or RS and save yourself the grief.


If the replacement had the same issue, maybe it was not the fork but your hub/wheel?


----------



## Tanduro (May 9, 2015)

Nope, Manitou has now acknowledged and agreed to correct the problem, so I am ready to move on and enjoy what otherwise seemed like a well designed fork. I assume that they will correct any defects in the pipeline and learn from this mistake.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

Tanduro said:


> Nope, Manitou has now acknowledged and agreed to correct the problem, so I am ready to move on and enjoy what otherwise seemed like a well designed fork. I assume that they will correct any defects in the pipeline and learn from this mistake.


well, it is nice that it turned out well!


----------



## 69erEverything (Mar 26, 2012)

I rode a RM Sherpa with this fork and I was impressed. Never needed to touch the dials for standing climbing and cruising descents. Could be stiffer but for 99% of riders this fork is great.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

The thing I'm confused by with this fork is that its 120mm travel and has 156mm of stanchion showing, obviously unsagged, and a A2C of 557. It just seems like overkill for a 120 fork when the 16' Fox 130 I got has 138mm of stanchion showing on a 545 A2C that clears the tire in the arch plenty and bottomed out no catch. Plus the thing weighs 2300+ grams compared to the fox at 1840 grams, both uncut.

What am I missing? Is the Magnum supposed to be run with 30% plus sag or something; How much HA difference is there in 12mm fork length; Is the performance that good to justify the extra weight for a 120mm fork?

Someone set me straight, I'm just a regular dumba$$ and not an engineer:madman:


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

MTB Pilot said:


> The thing I'm confused by with this fork is that its 120mm travel and has 156mm of stanchion showing, obviously unsagged, and a A2C of 557. It just seems like overkill for a 120 fork when the 16' Fox 130 I got has 138mm of stanchion showing on a 545 A2C that clears the tire in the arch plenty and bottomed out no catch. Plus the thing weighs 2300+ grams compared to the fox at 1840 grams, both uncut.
> 
> What am I missing? Is the Magnum supposed to be run with 30% plus sag or something; How much HA difference is there in 12mm fork length; Is the performance that good to justify the extra weight for a 120mm fork?
> 
> ...


The Magnum comes in 110-140mm travel. Are you sure this is a 120? Could it be for the fat bike tires?


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Vespasianus said:


> The Magnum comes in 110-140mm travel. Are you sure this is a 120? Could it be for the fat bike tires?


Manitou's website advertises it in 80, 100, 120, 140mm travel lengths. I bought a the 29+ 120 version, which is the max travel sold for the 29+. What I've read on sites like bikerumor and Pinkbike, the 140 version is only available in the 27.5+ version. The only versions I've seen available on the aftermarket stores and on their own website is 100 or 120mm. My guess is that there are 2 sets of uppers that they are using for both 27.5 and 29 versions, but different lowers based on the wheel size. The 120mm version uses the same upper as the 140mm fork and therefore the extra stanchion length. No where do I read that this thing is internally adjustable, but you wouldn't be able to use more that 135mm of travel anyway, as the 29+ version arch is so tall that it would probably contact the frame after 140mm of travel.

The site I bought it off of also advertises the axle to crown height at 550.5; I measured from the center of the axle up and as you can see came up with a bit more.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

MTB Pilot said:


> Manitou's website advertises it in 80, 100, 120, 140mm travel lengths. I bought a the 29+ 120 version, which is the max travel sold for the 29+. What I've read on sites like bikerumor and Pinkbike, the 140 version is only available in the 27.5+ version. The only versions I've seen available on the aftermarket stores and on their own website is 100 or 120mm. My guess is that there are 2 sets of uppers that they are using for both 27.5 and 29 versions, but different lowers based on the wheel size. The 120mm version uses the same upper as the 140mm fork and therefore the extra stanchion length. No where do I read that this thing is internally adjustable, but you wouldn't be able to use more that 135mm of travel anyway, as the 29+ version arch is so tall that it would probably contact the frame after 140mm of travel.
> 
> The site I bought it off of also advertises the axle to crown height at 550.5; I measured from the center of the axle up and as you can see came up with a bit more.


Funny that the AC is hard to find for this fork. The only place I see it is on this site: (https://www.benscycle.com/p-19922-manitou-magnum-pro-29-suspension-fork-120mm-mblk.aspx).

They state a 550 A/C. The AC on the new Fox 34 29+ is really low and so is the weight. The Magnum seems to be much heavier than the Mattoc - which hopefully should make it stiffer.

If it rides like the Mattoc, it should give a nice ride. Make sure you fill the fork after emptying the air chamber and extending the fork fully.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Yeah, I know that's why I measured it... Try finding the A2C length for any RS fork...:madman:

Still sitting in the box, not sure I'm going to use it. Waiting on frame geo numbers based on Fork A2C length to get the right HA... Would like to use a new 2016 Fox 34 instead.

Maybe selling mine for a loss along with a brand new Hope 110mm boost hub.:madmax:


----------



## ya29er (Aug 18, 2013)

Vespasianus said:


> The AC on the *new Fox 34 29+* is really low and so is the weight.


What? AFAIK the new fox 34 is 27.5+ not 29+.
Or is there any reports that 27.5+ fits 29+ fine?


----------



## tim.johnston (May 11, 2007)

Thing is this is the only official 29+ fork so far, we don't have anything to compare like for like. My guess is the AC needs to be that bit taller to accommodate proper manufacturers clearance on the arch and crown. Comparing this to the Fox 27+ is not a fair comparison as that was designed for proper clearance on a much less tall wheel. This is a great fork and after quite a long bedding in period of tweaking I really recommend it. Now running the proper air pressure for my weight and it feels amazing. Also have found the customer service excellent, with questions and a quick replacement of a lost rebound dial.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

ya29er said:


> What? AFAIK the new fox 34 is 27.5+ not 29+.
> Or is there any reports that 27.5+ fits 29+ fine?


Good point. I was looking at this:

FORK- 2016 34mm User Specification Drawings | Bike Help Center | FOX

Look down the page and they have the specs for a 29 X 110 fork - which I assume was a 29+ fork. But it only takes a 29 X 2.5 tire or a 27.5 X 3.0.

The Magnum is rated at 27.5 × 3.4 or 29 × 3.4.

Big difference. ya29er, good find and correction.


----------



## ya29er (Aug 18, 2013)

Vespasianus said:


> Good point. I was looking at this:
> 
> FORK- 2016 34mm User Specification Drawings | Bike Help Center | FOX
> 
> ...


The 29" 110mm fork is in fact the 27.5+ fork.
Which (according to my image manipulation skills) is 29+ compatible.

Currently I run Chronicles (50mm rim) on 2013 Fox Float 29 32. It has 2-3mm clearance in the arc which is plenty for me. But I want something 'enduro', more travel and stiffer.

So see the picture below. 1 pixel = 1 mm in real world. All axles are in line. I've been tried to find a good picture of MRP Stage but there's only side pictures.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

ya29er said:


> The 29" 110mm fork is in fact the 27.5+ fork.
> Which (according to my image manipulation skills) is 29+ compatible.
> 
> Currently I run Chronicles (50mm rim) on 2013 Fox Float 29 32. It has 2-3mm clearance in the arc which is plenty for me. But I want something 'enduro', more travel and stiffer.
> ...


From that image, it looks like the Magnum has a similar, if not little lower, AC height.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Really!? I'll wait till you have a picture to believe that speculation.


----------



## temporoad (Jul 27, 2006)

ya29er said:


> The 29" 110mm fork is in fact the 27.5+ fork.
> Which (according to my image manipulation skills) is 29+ compatible.
> 
> Currently I run Chronicles (50mm rim) on 2013 Fox Float 29 32. It has 2-3mm clearance in the arc which is plenty for me. But I want something 'enduro', more travel and stiffer.
> ...


Thanks for that. I wonder it you might bring in the Magnum 27.5+ fork and see how it compares.


----------



## ya29er (Aug 18, 2013)

temporoad said:


> Thanks for that. I wonder it you might bring in the Magnum 27.5+ fork and see how it compares.


Brief google image search didn't reveal any good pictures of 27.5+ version.

The technique is pretty simple. I really wonder why it's not widely used.
1. Measure and remember a well known distance in pixels. I've use hub width.
2. Scale image to make it 1px=1mm. Ex. a 100mm hub width is 130px, then 100mm / 130px * 100% = 76%. Scale the width to 76%. 
4. Measure everything you like. It's a good idea to measure another well-known part such as a tube width to make sure everything is ok with the scaling.


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

I have both a 100 and a 120 and they are tall forks. I put the 100mm on my ByStickel 29+ that was designed around a ~120mm 29er fork so the 100mm Magnum works pretty well with 25% sag. I really like it but the pressures need to way lower than the recommended values. I am still tweaking the knobs but am pleased overall. The 120mm went on a Gnavester and it totally screwed up it's handling. So I tried running with ~35%+ sag and still steered slow as hell. I am going to try a Angleset HS and steepen the HT angle as much as I can and see how that feels. Otherwise the rigid fork goes back on and a 120 goes for sale.


----------



## Junior Varsity (Aug 17, 2007)

*Manitou Magnum Pro 29+*

Travel / A-C

100mm / 530.5mm
120mm / 550.5mm

Trek has a custom 110mm travel with a A-C of 531 to account for the specific 3.0" tire they are using.

*Manitou Magnum Pro 27.5+*

Travel / A-C

120mm / 527mm
140mm / 547mm


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

Where did you get the 531 AC measurement? Just curious.


----------



## Junior Varsity (Aug 17, 2007)

I may or may not work at one of the companies...


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

So can the trek version be rebuilt for 120mm of travel or is it permanently fixed at 110?


----------



## The Doty (Nov 15, 2011)

Junior Varsity said:


> I may or may not work at one of the companies...


May you or may you not share some specs about Magnum Comp? There's no information online about this fork. Can you tell me what oil weights to use? What features is it lacking from the pro?

I bought this fork with a bike and it's like Manitou is trying to hide everything about the comp version.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

The Doty said:


> May you or may you not share some specs about Magnum Comp? There's no information online about this fork. Can you tell me what oil weights to use? What features is it lacking from the pro?
> 
> I bought this fork with a bike and it's like Manitou is trying to hide everything about the comp version.


I would send an e-mail to Manitou. They are very helpful.


----------



## The Doty (Nov 15, 2011)

Vespasianus said:


> I would send an e-mail to Manitou. They are very helpful.


I did a week ago and they never replied. Can you suggest who to contact that is helpful?


----------



## Trajan (Feb 9, 2004)

The Doty said:


> May you or may you not share some specs about Magnum Comp? There's no information online about this fork. Can you tell me what oil weights to use? What features is it lacking from the pro?
> 
> I bought this fork with a bike and it's like Manitou is trying to hide everything about the comp version.


The comp uses the ACT air system and the absolute+ damper. This is a good solid system. It has no HBO or HSC adjustment. Manitou uses 5 wt motorex oil for the damper and 10w-40w motor oil for the bath oil.


----------



## The Doty (Nov 15, 2011)

Trajan said:


> The comp uses the ACT air system and the absolute+ damper. This is a good solid system. It has no HBO or HSC adjustment. Manitou uses 5 wt motorex oil for the damper and 10w-40w motor oil for the bath oil.


Thank you! I have a Rocky Mountain Sherpa and I've been trying to get this fork in order. I lost a lot of the oil in the air spring side when trying to do the volume adjustment as described in all of the PR articles ("here's the new fork! It comes on the Sherpa! Here's the cool things you can do with it" - Manitou's New Magnum Fork - Sea Otter 2015 - Pinkbike), which doesn't exist, of course. Neither my direct attempts not my bike shop's attempts have been able to get info, so I've been fairly frustrated with manitou the company.

However, this thread is about impressions of the fork! So here's what I have so far about the COMP version:

The clearance is huge. Noticeably larger than the chain stays on the bike. Maybe 2cm on all sides of the trailblazer.

The fork is much stiffer than the cheaper QR forks I've used in the past.

The air spring seems overly progressive, which is why I wanted to try increasing the air volume. I can get a full 120mm of travel if I let the air out, but at suggested pressures and sag levels, maybe 80mm. I've followed a similar setup to a post on the first page and dropped the pressure some and can use about 100mm of the fork. That's with 25 pounds of bike packing gear and water on single track in Colorado. Putting all of my weight on the handlebars and jumping on it doesn't do any better.

The damper system works as advertised. Rebound damper was set to the middle as a starting point and I haven't seen any reason to change that.

As I drop the pressure more, I keep cranking up the low speed compression to compensate for brake dive, and it's helping without compromising the fork on a fast downhill. I will keep trying this further (I'm on three out of eight clicks) to see if there's a happy spot where I can use the travel in the fork without it being a pogo stick.

"Good solid system" seems like a fair description.

Maybe the more interesting question is how it interacts with fatter tires being run tubeless at low pressures. There's been lots of marketing hyperbole around the need to tune shocks to compensate for this combination. I'm assuming this hasn't been done on the comp version, and I don't know that it matters. The combination just flat out *works*.

I've owned two fat bikes and was hoping to get some of their surefootedness with suspension, and that totally happens. A B+ tire is not a full fat, but it does give a lot of the benefit without most of the downsides. When climbing, the fat tires really help keep traction on the ground even if you cant hit a line perfectly. Descending has this great "I can't be knocked around" feeling. The tires take care of small stuff and hitting things at a weird angle, and the fork takes care of the big hits.

I'm about to set off on an 18 day bike packing trip, and hope to have a better idea after. Right now the only major issues I have are with the company(the most recent service manual posted is from 2012, really?). The product seems good, the idea is perfect, and in the ride is great.


----------



## Paranoid_Android (Oct 11, 2006)

Firstly, sorry to anyone following the thread—I have nothing technically useful to add—but thanks very much for the information so far. It's much appreciated and is hard to come by for this make/model of fork. I have a new Specialized Fuse Expert bike arriving later this week. It comes with the Magnum Comp and I very much appreciate the feedback and advice, especially the last few posts. Hopefully it will help me with setup this weekend. It does seem as though some careful consideration needs to be given to the low-pressure/high-volume tires and how they relate to the fork response. Kept it coming boys/girls! Thanks again.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

Well, if the Comp uses the ACT air system, this is a mix of a coil spring and air pressure. The main spring is the coil with the air pressure acting to add progressiveness. Depending upon how much you weigh, I wonder if you need another spring or if manitou has added a stiffer spring to start with. I don't think you need to add much air to this system. I have attached a picture of what the system looks like.

The ABS+ damper has been around for a number of years and is highly tunable and should work well. Manitou forks do take some time to break in and I would give it 30-50 hours before you start getting more and smoother travel out of it.


----------



## Paranoid_Android (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks, mate-will have a good look at the diagrams and absorb what I can. FYI I'm 260 pounds without gear


----------



## The Doty (Nov 15, 2011)

Interesting diagrams! When I took the top off of the spring side, there was a small cap with a depression that was filled with oil. Below that, there appeared to be an air chamber at least 120mm deep with a rod in the center. I did not see a coil, and none of the diagrams there seem to exactly match what I remember. I'm in banff about to start this trip after I get new oil in the fork. I'll see what the mechanic says after the shop opens up here, but I don't have the tools to look again right now. 

Paranoid Andriod, I've been running 65PSI with 3 clicks of low speed damper. I weigh 200 and that started feeling good once I added 25 pounds to the bike. It seems like you have to set it with more sag than advised.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

The Doty said:


> Interesting diagrams! When I took the top off of the spring side, there was a small cap with a depression that was filled with oil. Below that, there appeared to be an air chamber at least 120mm deep with a rod in the center. I did not see a coil, and none of the diagrams there seem to exactly match what I remember. I'm in banff about to start this trip after I get new oil in the fork. I'll see what the mechanic says after the shop opens up here, but I don't have the tools to look again right now.
> 
> Paranoid Andriod, I've been running 65PSI with 3 clicks of low speed damper. I weigh 200 and that started feeling good once I added 25 pounds to the bike. It seems like you have to set it with more sag than advised.


So, that would suggest that the Comp is not an ACT fork. Do you add air to the fork from the top or bottom?

Edit. Look at this site:

Foto: Ausstattung Manitou Magnum Pro / COMP

The table says the Comp is ISO air not ACT air.


----------



## The Doty (Nov 15, 2011)

Top, there's nothing on the bottom. There's a hole in the lowers that must be for the pro version. I wasn't specifically looking for the coil, so my memory may be a little fuzzy. This would be easier if Manitou would just tell us what we are buying


----------



## The Doty (Nov 15, 2011)

First off, many thanks to Paul at Outside Bike&Ski in Canmore (down the road from banff) for going out of his way to get this sorted out. Information came via a phone number of a tech at Manitou he got from Rocky Mountain. 

The internals are definitely an ISO spring as shown above.

The "spacer" I was talking about is in fact the piston for the air spring. It's not attached to the rod from the lowers which after a few phone calls around sounds like it's as designed.

Lube in the air spring is manitou "prep M", but slick honey should work, and that's what the shop had.

The oil bath in the lowers is ideally 7-8mm of 5w40. Lacking that the shop used 20wt gold fox.


----------



## jpc111 (Jun 30, 2004)

I just bought a Trek Stache 7 that came with the Comp model fork. There was no manual for the fork and I can't seem to find one on line? Any suggestions?


----------



## jpc111 (Jun 30, 2004)

Also, when I install the axle with " this side up" in the up direction, the handle ends up pointing down when closed. I installed it " up side down" and it seemed to work correctly. Any major issue with this approach?


----------



## The Doty (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi jpc111,
The only way I was able to get any help from Manitou was to go to a dealer for the bike and have the bike company contact them. There's no manual online. As for setup, I've found a sweet spot for me and am quite happy with the way the fork is working now. As suggested earlier in this thread, it used notably less air pressure than the chart on the stanchion.

Try rotating the handle compared to the axle 180 degrees before you put it in. I think the "this side up" is more to tell you how to align the tab on the bit that causes tension (straight up and down along the fork stanchions) to insert it and not specifically because the hexagonal axle needs to be in any alignment.
Cheers


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

Try this....










Align arrows.


----------



## jpc111 (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks. That worked


----------



## jpc111 (Jun 30, 2004)

I last rode by Stache 7 on Sunday. Yesterday I noticed the fork seemed soft. I checked and it lost 40 PSI in two days. Has anyone else seen this issue?


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

Does anyone here have a stuck HBO knob? Mine does not want to turn without bringing the black high speed compression knob along with it.


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

briantortilla said:


> Does anyone here have a stuck HBO knob? Mine does not want to turn without bringing the black high speed compression knob along with it.


Called manitou and got the answer. Great customer service BTW! If anyone else has this problem, just lightly crack the bolt that goes through the HBO knob and then snug it up again. The guy who helped me noted that you should not remove the HBO knob or two tiny springs will shoot out and be gone forever.


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

has anyone weighed a 27.5 pro?


----------



## bruto (Nov 23, 2014)

does anyone have a 27.5+/Boost Reba? Or atleast a correct picture of it which could be scaled down for comparison with the other 3 forks displayed earlier in this thread? 
I was told by bike24 support that they're not meant for 29+ wheels and proper forks for that wheel size are in the making, but maybe they'll fit after all, just like the Fox?


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

obs08 said:


> has anyone weighed a 27.5 pro?


 Magnum Pro 2071 grams


----------



## yamaha46 (Jul 17, 2009)

Is it possible to service the fork yourself, like a fox/rockshox?
Lower leg service, change oil & seals?
Anyone tried?


----------



## yamaha46 (Jul 17, 2009)

MTB Pilot is yours the 29+ 120 Pro model?
You say it's over 2300g.
Every where else it says it's 2070g.
Manitou Magnum 34 Pro 110 mm - Amortyzatory przednie - Rowerowa waga

Are you using the fork Now?


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

yamaha46 said:


> Is it possible to service the fork yourself, like a fox/rockshox?
> Lower leg service, change oil & seals?
> Anyone tried?


The fork is basically a Mattoc. It is very easy to service and change the oil and seals. Look at the Mattoc service videos - they most likely will be identical.


----------



## yamaha46 (Jul 17, 2009)

Does look very similar to the Mattoc thanks.

I'll probably end up getting the Magnum pro for my Stache 5.
Just the sizing question, 100mm or 120mm.
The 100mm is listed at 530 a2c, so same as Trek's 110 at 531 a2c. How??
Where as the 120mm is listed at 550 or more a2c.

Would default to the 120mm as longer as normally better, and if running more sag a2c might be closer.
The other thing is "MTB Pilot" saying the weight is over 2300g for the 120. But the Trek 110 seams to be 2050g, so like to clear that up?

I don't really want a Fox from experience.
A 29+ Pike would be an option. 2016 Boost pike is announced (would it fit 29+?).
When will the 2016 Pikes be released?


----------



## mattgVT (Nov 9, 2010)

What kind of tire clearance is there? The new fox 34 B+ fork can fit a 26x4 inch tire on 65mm rim. Could the Manitou fork fit a tire of that size?


----------



## Trajan (Feb 9, 2004)

mattgVT said:


> What kind of tire clearance is there? The new fox 34 B+ fork can fit a 26x4 inch tire on 65mm rim. Could the Manitou fork fit a tire of that size?


 It can take a 29 x 3.4 tire so I guess a 26 x 4" tire would work


----------



## yamaha46 (Jul 17, 2009)

Can anyone confirm the weight of the pro 29+ 120 version.
Here the trek 110 pro with axle is 2050g:
Manitou Magnum 34 Pro 110 mm - Amortyzatory przednie - Rowerowa waga


----------



## tim.johnston (May 11, 2007)

yamaha46 said:


> Can anyone confirm the weight of the pro 29+ 120 version.
> Here the trek 110 pro with axle is 2050g:
> Manitou Magnum 34 Pro 110 mm - Amortyzatory przednie - Rowerowa waga


2116g on my digital scales with a 170mm steerer, and axle.

If you are in the UK, I am selling mine as it goes. 120mm Pro as above.


----------



## yamaha46 (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks.


----------



## yamaha46 (Jul 17, 2009)

tim.johnston said:


> 2116g on my digital scales with a 170mm steerer, and axle.
> 
> If you are in the UK, I am selling mine as it goes. 120mm Pro as above.


I may be interested.
pm sent.


----------



## jakehogg450 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi tim, interested to read about your setup. i'm also finding the fork a bit harsh/dead. I haven't adjusted the volume spacers yet, but think i may need to as the fork falls through it's travel too quickly. Did you mount all the spacers above the air piston? anything to be aware of when opening the fork up? what do you weigh if you dont mind my asking?

cheers


----------



## tim.johnston (May 11, 2007)

jakehogg450 said:


> Hi tim, interested to read about your setup. i'm also finding the fork a bit harsh/dead. I haven't adjusted the volume spacers yet, but think i may need to as the fork falls through it's travel too quickly. Did you mount all the spacers above the air piston? anything to be aware of when opening the fork up? what do you weigh if you dont mind my asking?
> 
> cheers


Be sure to take all the air out before you do, as otherwise it will fire off into the air like a rocket. I changed mine around so often that I forgot once and it nearly took my eye out!

Tried all the positions above and below. Mine out of the box had the opposite problem of not wanting to give up much travel at all. Anyway, its a funny old fork, not sure it feels the same each time to be honest, it seems to get worse as the ride progresses some times, and others it has periods of feeling really good, can't work it out.

I'm 180 pounds all geared up to ride.


----------



## jakehogg450 (Aug 10, 2015)

thanks, i'll bear that in mind. sounds a bit like your fork might be leaking air across into the negative chamber as time/ride goes on. Might explain the change in fork feel. they should be balanced as standard. only other tip is to make sure the fork legs are fully extended by pulling them slightly with the bike inverted before removing the shock pump, when changing air settings. good luck anyway.


----------



## tim.johnston (May 11, 2007)

Good point, I made sure I did that, but not always. I'm on the Fox 27.5+ now anyway, but may not sell the Magnum after all and use it on another bike. In its favour it is the only suspension fork I have that will take the Bulldozer 3.25.


----------



## tim.johnston (May 11, 2007)

Actually now you mention the air leaking across, I do have the rubber washer in the top of the air cap all squished and irregular. This I assume makes sure the double chamber valve does not press on the cap itself. Will investigate, thanks.


----------



## yamaha46 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey Tim, how do you find the stiffness of the fox compared to the magnum?

Standing in front of the bike with the wheel between your legs and twisting the bars I thought the magnum resisted twisting well.
This would be partly down to the hexagonal axle. Interesting to see how the fox compares, especially as it's lighter.


----------



## tim.johnston (May 11, 2007)

yamaha46 said:


> Hey Tim, how do you find the stiffness of the fox compared to the magnum?
> 
> Standing in front of the bike with the wheel between your legs and twisting the bars I thought the magnum resisted twisting well.
> This would be partly down to the hexagonal axle. Interesting to see how the fox compares, especially as it's lighter.


Nothing in it really, not that I can tell. Don't have the magnum mounted at the moment, but will test if I get them running at the same time. I do remember thinking the Magnum was a tiny bit more flexy than a pike when I first got it, but to be honest all these 34/35 mm forks are more than stiff enough for me, happy with either.


----------



## jakehogg450 (Aug 10, 2015)

I altered the volume spacers at the weekend, by moving another token above the air piston (3 above) to get more progression. It made the fork quite a bit harder at the end of the stroke which was better, but also affected the low speed small bump sensitivity adversely. Think i may need to come down on the air pressure to remedy that. 

Trying to find a setting that will retain great small bump sensitivity (which you need with plus tyres) without the fork falling through it's midstroke to easily under load into a harsh final portion.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

^Are you having luck setting up the fork?


----------



## bruto (Nov 23, 2014)

ya29er said:


> View attachment 1002377


Looking for someone with a better pixel gauge than mine
Measured the upcoming McQueen: McQueen RC HLR in picture viewer and there was enough clearance for a 29+ wheel (more than on the new Reba), but an XF representative said it's not compatible when I asked them. Double check me please?


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Wrong thread dude!


----------



## bruto (Nov 23, 2014)

my question directly relates to ya29er's post which was here


----------



## efuss (Dec 15, 2011)

I just put a Magnum Pro 100 on my Krampus.
I have been riding a rigid Pugsley for the last 4 yrs, and am not in good enough shape to really push the fork.
That said, the fork does have a ton of adjustment, I am still playing with everything except air pressure (sag set @ 25mm). It is plenty stiff, my aforementioned Pugsley's rigid fork is a noodle in comparison.
Assuming it is durable, I am sure it will meet my needs, once I get the knobs and dials figured out.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Did anyone else with the 120mm 29+ Magnum Pro receive a spacer kit in the box? Did the fork also have a decal stating there was internal travel adjustment? I was stoked to see this but the internal diagrams included with the kit had me scratching my head a bit so I reached out to Manitou who confirmed only the 80/100 travel can be changed. 120 29+ is fixed. Guess they shipped out a batch with the incorrect stickers and added parts? Was kind of excited about the prospect of reducing the travel on it since I was concerned the ATC was a bit high for my upcoming Gnarvester build. 

Did confirm the Mattoc tear down procedures are the same for the Magnum Pro, in case anyone was curious.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

mattgVT said:


> What kind of tire clearance is there? The new fox 34 B+ fork can fit a 26x4 inch tire on 65mm rim. Could the Manitou fork fit a tire of that size?





Trajan said:


> It can take a 29 x 3.4 tire so I guess a 26 x 4" tire would work


Would love more clarity on these!


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Anyone happen to have a 27.5+ version at 140mm with a standard 29er tire (say 2.3 or 2.4") mounted? Really thinking about getting one at the end of the year to replace my 140mm Dual Air Revy but curious to see what ride characteristics are like and what not.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Junior Varsity said:


> *Manitou Magnum Pro 29+*
> 
> Travel / A-C
> 
> ...


So curious..... The 120mm 29+ A-C is only 3.5mm different than the 140mm 27.5+ A-C? What does this actually mean?


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Well looks like I will be getting the 120mm 27.5+ Magnum Pro in the near future. Will mainly be running a dedicated 29er standard tire and rim.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Is anyone else getting a decent amount of oil out of the air valve when the unscrew the cap? I understand due to the oil bath and air valve at the bottom, but I've had an older Reba with the second air chamber on the bottom and I don't recall anything coming out with this sort of volume.


----------



## wheel-addict (Aug 10, 2008)

I was holding out for one of the recently announced 29+ forks from Rockshox or Fox, but from everything I've been able to gather, the 2017 Fox offering might just be vaporware and Rockshox Pike/Yari won't be available for aftermarket purchase until mid-summer at the earliest. So, I just pulled the trigger on a 100 mm Magnum Pro 29 from some dealer named "OutsideEquipped" on Amazon for $642. Price seems pretty good, just hoping the dealer turns out to be legit selling a legit product.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

BTI is showing stock on Yari as well as Pike... 

A friend of min is running an MRP fork on his Krampi and enjoying it. Two years on it now and he treats the bike as if it were a freeride. 


As for the Magnum, I have no complaints with my 27.5 140mm fork. It has been a breeze to deal with. There is an overhaul manual on Manitou's website that makes it look very easy to service, should the need arise.


----------



## wheel-addict (Aug 10, 2008)

Are you sure the items on BTI listed are for 29+? A search for Pike on BTI comes up with BTI | products matching "pike" with description: "Rock Shox Pike RCT3 Air 29/27.5" Plus (Boost) Fork". It's not clear if this is 29+ or 27.5 + / 29. The detailed description for each item isn't clear either. Can anybody verify what the new 29+ fork part numbers are for Rockshox?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

On the BTI site, look under manufacturer/rockshox/forks. the dropdown specifies 27.5 as well as 29. This will give a complete listing of what they are stocking. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## wheel-addict (Aug 10, 2008)

Just called BTI and the items you're seeing are the 2016 forks. They are just 27.5+ / 29, not 29+.



BansheeRune said:


> BTI is showing stock on Yari as well as Pike...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

plain 29 with boost? hmm...

Also look at MRP, my buddy has been running 29+ for the last 2 years and has never complained. Did I mention he freerides the poor thing daily?


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

I will never, never, never buy anything made by Manitou again. I have an older high end R7 MRD fork and have had multiple major problems with it, and it is difficult to repair since there are basically no parts in the USA, and the Manitou tech support is hardly supportive.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

cohenfive said:


> I will never, never, never buy anything made by Manitou again. I have an older high end R7 MRD fork and have had multiple major problems with it, and it is difficult to repair since there are basically no parts in the USA, and the Manitou tech support is hardly supportive.


Manitou USED to be a horrible company and there is a lot of documentation on it. But in 2010-ish when they were bought out by Hayes Corp they turned over a new leaf. I can personally tell you that they are a stellar company now with great products and customer service.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

cohenfive said:


> I will never, never, never buy anything made by Manitou again. I have an older high end R7 MRD fork and have had multiple major problems with it, and it is difficult to repair since there are basically no parts in the USA, and the Manitou tech support is hardly supportive.


I assume the fork was during the time frame that Manitou was being flushed by Answer Products. At that time the company didn't give a rats. Now that the company is owned by Hayes, Hayes as worked very hard to make Manitou viable again. 
I have worked with Hayes/Manitou personally several times in the last several years and had exemplary service.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Just got my email notification that Issue 191 of Dirt Rag is out. Looks like I am going to have to go check this one out as on the cover they have information on proper suspension setup and "how it works" article then some suspension reviews that include a review on the 27.5 Magnum. So far this is the only review that will be out there other than all the preliminary stuff from when it was first released last year and/or when someone was reviewing the TREK Stache.


----------



## baitdragger (Feb 6, 2007)

gregnash said:


> Manitou USED to be a horrible company and there is a lot of documentation on it. But in 2010-ish when they were bought out by Hayes Corp they turned over a new leaf. I can personally tell you that they are a stellar company now with great products and customer service.


The manual for my fork was for the pro, and I have the comp so it was worthless. Emailed customers support, they were helpful

They could have more info on their website....other than a overly complicated QR set up, I have been pleased with my fork


----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

I'm also new to the Manitou Magnum fork, got it with the new Stache 7. Even though the booklet that came with the fork was for the Magnum Pro, not the Comp, my fork is pretty simple to setup. Here is what I did:

1) I set the correct pressure in the air spring for my weight, checked the sag, and took out about 10-15psi, like others have said, the comp seems to ride better with the lower than recommended air pressure and I kind of agree. 

2) Set the rebound to the mid-point setting, 4-5 clicks in from the min/max. 

3) Compression Damping (ABS+)/lockout, I typically leave fully open, but might adjust that a bit on the next ride.

If you have the Magnum Pro, you have a Bottom Out and IPA setting in addition.

While the Pro might be a better fork, the Comp has been fine for me so far.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Epic_Dude said:


> I'm also new to the Manitou Magnum fork, got it with the new Stache 7. Even though the booklet that came with the fork was for the Magnum Pro, not the Comp, my fork is pretty simple to setup. For starters I've set the correct pressure in the air spring for my weight, checked the sag, and took out about 10psi. Set the rebound to the mid-point setting, 4-5 clicks in from the min/max. Other than the lockout on the other side, that's all the settings the Comp has. If you have the Pro, you have a Bottom Out and IPA setting in addition.
> 
> While the Pro might be a better fork, the Comp has been fine for me so far.


I'm partial to the simplicity of my Comp. Easy to play with the settings and ride like the wind!


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

BansheeRune said:


> I'm partial to the simplicity of my Comp. Easy to play with the settings and ride like the wind!


I scored new OEM Magnum Comp on eBay in the fall and have been LOVING it on my Krampus. It's simple, works great and is plenty stiff. I prefer simple suspension. The Comp is just a larger, stiffer version of the Minute (which I also really like).


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

cohenfive said:


> I will never, never, never buy anything made by Manitou again. I have an older high end R7 MRD fork and have had multiple major problems with it, and it is difficult to repair since there are basically no parts in the USA, and the Manitou tech support is hardly supportive.


They actually still make that fork. Manitou has arguably the best CS in the field. You should be able to get parts directly from them.


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

cohenfive said:


> I will never, never, never buy anything made by Manitou again. I have an older high end R7 MRD fork and have had multiple major problems with it, and it is difficult to repair since there are basically no parts in the USA, and the Manitou tech support is hardly supportive.


Always have had excellent service with them, been that way for many years.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Vespasianus said:


> They actually still make that fork. Manitou has arguably the best CS in the field. You should be able to get parts directly from them.


Very true... have a few stories where they went above and beyond for me. Unlike FOX or RS where they were more "Meh... that sucks." type responses.


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

Do any of you guys know anyone we can speak to at Manitou? So far they have not been helpful, suggesting the stanchion replacement kit that I had to get from the UK, and it isn't working any better than before...meaning, the absolute+ cap pops up as soon as you compress the fork, ongoing problem I have had for the past year or more...I'm a bit desperate, my bike has been out of commission for a couple of weeks now with no end in sight. Thanks.


----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

I talked to CS at Manitou on Friday, however their "Fork Guy" was out of the office and said to call back on Sunday. I thought it was odd that they have CS hours on Sunday but you might want to give them a call tomorrow.


Although, now that I think of it, I probably talked to someone at Shockspital: 888-871-2711. They are listed on the Manitou website under Support.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Here's a short review of today's foray, before the sky opened up...

Firstly, I ride an RSD Sergeant and weigh 160#'s.

I started out with 58 psi in the fork and was not bottoming out ever. Dropped the pressure to 50 and it's soft and fun on a mild and flowy singletrack. So far I cannot say anything has been an issue with my Magnum Comp 27.5. The adjustments are fairly easy although the top knob might get moved as you ride through dense brush, but haven't had that happen yet. Sarge feels quite nice with his Magnum.


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

A1an said:


> Is anyone else getting a decent amount of oil out of the air valve when the unscrew the cap? I understand due to the oil bath and air valve at the bottom, but I've had an older Reba with the second air chamber on the bottom and I don't recall anything coming out with this sort of volume.


I had this happen and it eventually stopped. Manitou said it was normal and just oil from assembly.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

PSA: Magnum fits the 27.5 x 4" Bontrager Hodag tire. 

I have one mounted on a 27.5 x 50mm carbon rim, tubeless at ~12psi. Higher than I plan to run, but wanted it to stretch/seat.

Tight on the sidewalls, good clearance on edge knobs, enormous clearance to the arch.


----------



## Haste11 (Jul 5, 2014)

Sweet, any chance of a photo when you get a moment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

mikesee said:


> PSA: Magnum fits the 27.5 x 4" Bontrager Hodag tire.
> 
> I have one mounted on a 27.5 x 50mm carbon rim, tubeless at ~12psi. Higher than I plan to run, but wanted it to stretch/seat.
> 
> Tight on the sidewalls, good clearance on edge knobs, enormous clearance to the arch.


Hey Mike... mind posting up some pics... I do have one in particular that I am looking for if you wouldn't mind... Can you post up a couple shots of the 27.5 140mm with a 29er 2.4 (or whatever you have on hand 29er wise). Just curious as to how much room would be left over if I ended up wanting to run a larger 29er tire at 140mm on the Magnum.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

gregnash said:


> Hey Mike... mind posting up some pics... I do have one in particular that I am looking for if you wouldn't mind... Can you post up a couple shots of the 27.5 140mm with a 29er 2.4 (or whatever you have on hand 29er wise). Just curious as to how much room would be left over if I ended up wanting to run a larger 29er tire at 140mm on the Magnum.


I don't have a 27.5 x 140.

I have a 29+ x 120, and it has massive clearance all the way around with a 29 x 3" tire.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

mikesee said:


> I don't have a 27.5 x 140.
> 
> I have a 29+ x 120, and it has massive clearance all the way around with a 29 x 3" tire.


Ah ok no worries. Really wished they made a 29er @ 140mm for those of us with longer travel bikes. I don't plan to run a 29+ front tire and running 120mm up front would mess with travel geos since rear is 130mm.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

Epic_Dude said:


> I'm also new to the Manitou Magnum fork, got it with the new Stache 7. Even though the booklet that came with the fork was for the Magnum Pro, not the Comp, my fork is pretty simple to setup. Here is what I did:
> 
> 1) I set the correct pressure in the air spring for my weight, checked the sag, and took out about 10-15psi, like others have said, the comp seems to ride better with the lower than recommended air pressure and I kind of agree.
> 
> ...


I'm not exactly thrilled with the Pro on my Stache 9, but that's probably because I'm used to a 160mm fork and I have a feeling that at high speeds the fork and bouncy tires work against each other. IIRC, I ended up running more rebound than normal and very little compression damping (and very little to no bottom out) to give it more comfort at normal speeds....at high speeds on rough trails it doesn't cope well regardless of where I set the damping.

My theory is that the tires having so much undamped motion makes it impossible to use the fork like on normal sized tires. It seems like it might pack up a little with slow rebound but doesn't get overly harsh because it has enough bottom out resistance from just the air spring. Grip from the front is flawless though, the rear tire is always the limiting factor.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Bought the Pro version in 120 mm for my Trek Stache 5. Overall like the fork but can't get full travel. Should get 4.72 inches of travel and only get slightly more than 4 inches. Same with my wife's Magnum Comp 120 fork that came on her Griffin.
Even when I let out all the air it is less than 4.5 inches.
I called Manitou and a tech rep had me invert my fork, release all the air and keep the air release valve pushed down while I pulled the fork all the way up and then released the air valve. You then add air according to your weight. I picked up about a half inch travel this way but realistically it is about a 100 mm travel fork. He thought that there was too much negative air in the chamber. I might try it a few more times to see if I can pick up any more travel.
Perhaps all forks don't give advertised travel.


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 2, 2004)

cohenfive said:


> Do any of you guys know anyone we can speak to at Manitou? So far they have not been helpful, suggesting the stanchion replacement kit that I had to get from the UK, and it isn't working any better than before...meaning, the absolute+ cap pops up as soon as you compress the fork, ongoing problem I have had for the past year or more...I'm a bit desperate, my bike has been out of commission for a couple of weeks now with no end in sight. Thanks.


I think this is caused by a broken little c-clip. A new ABS+ damper assembly is probably needed, like this
Manitou Abs+ Damper Upgrade Kit R7

If you do go this route, I suggest you read up on how to tune the ABS+ by changing the shims:

http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/how-guide-reshim-your-abs-hsc-shim-stack-687754.html


----------



## Dooms101 (Mar 12, 2011)

I just bought a Specialized Fuse Expert today with a Manitou Magnum Comp 120mm for 27.5+

I rode my local go-to trail which has tons of rocks, some good techy climbs, some hardpack DJ stuff and some rocky techy descents. I normally ride a 6in 26er full suspension bike setup for pretty aggressive riding so that's what I'm comparing this fork (and the rest of the bike) to.

Overall, the bike is great. I'm not so sure about the Magnum though. I rode the crap out of it on the downhill sections and found it a little harsh and somewhat unresponsive at higher speeds. The small bump compliance is hard to tell since the 3in tires suck up most of the small stuff.

Climbing is pretty good, I don't notice any bobbing from the fork even with the compression knob full open. Unless you're riding lots of fire-roads I think you can leave it fully open most of the time.

Descending is a mixed bag. The fork is pretty responsive higher up in it's travel which is great for flat corners over rough stuff since it keeps the tire to the ground well. However, when you start hitting bigger stuff or really try to get deeper in the travel it ramps up too quickly. I might try to play with the air pressure and volume spacers to get more out of it.

The fork is crazy stiff compared to my RS Revelation (150mm). It has a little bit of give, but that's a good thing.

Tire clearance is pretty great. I have a Specialized 6Fattie Ground Control 3in on a WTB i45 rim and there's a probably enough room for a 3.8in tire.

I'm going to keep playing with it but I'd also like to try out a Fox or RS fork with similar A2C but more travel.

Also, does anyone know if you can convert the 120mm version to 140mm?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

My bike was equipped with the 140mm Magnum Comp. So far I have had no difficulty with it. I do occasionally change the air pressure. It is very sensitive to air pressure so a minor change does a noticeable adjustment. Play with the pressure and see how it goes. As for upping the travel, I'd say contact Manitou on that one.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

anyone getting anywhere near full travel with a 29 plus 120mm pro version??


----------



## Dooms101 (Mar 12, 2011)

Not sure why I didn't check before I rode it, but the rebound knob was turned all the way in. It has 8 clicks of adjustment so I turned it to the middle and it made a huge difference. The fork feels much more responsive since it recovers its travel much quicker.

The stanchions of my fork felt a little dry so I wiped them down with rubbing alcohol then rubbed some SlickHoney on it and cycled them a few times and wiped off the excess. Doing that made the fork feel even better, it made it sensitive enough to where I increased the rebound 2 more clicks.

I actually ended up turning the ACT compression knob two clicks to give a compensate for a little brake dive. I still haven't touched the air pressure since I'm at 28% sag. After all the adjustments I'm really starting to like this fork. Now to see if I can set it to 140mm...


----------



## Dooms101 (Mar 12, 2011)

I sent an email to Manitou customer support last night and I just got a reply this morning. I'm impressed at how quickly they responded, that's the sign of a good company. Anyways, I asked if its possible to change the travel and they said no. I'm guessing it's because the coil spring is specific to the travel (the Comp is just an air preloaded coil, not an air spring like the Pro)...


----------



## twa (Dec 6, 2006)

I love my Magnum pro. The Manitou fork was probably my largest unknown fear when buying the Stache 9 but it has been great for me so far. That being said I should probably think about getting it serviced. Has anyone had theirs serviced yet? Mine has about 750 trouble free miles so far.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Service looks pretty straight forward. Only downside with this fork is it requires special tools for disassembly...specifically a thin wall socket and a modified cassette lock ring tool.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

fc said:


> Like it or not, Manitou is back. And we're gonna have to deal with it and learn it since it is the only game in town for OEM 2016.
> 
> They were first to the + tire size and 110 spacing so they bagged Trek OE
> 
> ...


I have the Rocky Mountain Sherpa with this Magnum fork. The Mcleod shock I was happy with right out of the gate, but I found the fork to be rather harsh initially. It took a couple of months of riding for it to really come into it's own, but it's gotten very plush and now I "Love The Ride"


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

twa said:


> I love my Magnum pro. The Manitou fork was probably my largest unknown fear when buying the Stache 9 but it has been great for me so far. That being said I should probably think about getting it serviced. Has anyone had theirs serviced yet? Mine has about 750 trouble free miles so far.


Sometimes I neglect things, but I would think a fork has much more than 750 miles in it before it needs servicing. I normally do more like 2500 before I start thinking about that.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

twa said:


> I love my Magnum pro. The Manitou fork was probably my largest unknown fear when buying the Stache 9 but it has been great for me so far. That being said I should probably think about getting it serviced. Has anyone had theirs serviced yet? Mine has about 750 trouble free miles so far.


The service for that fork is basically the exact same as for the Mattoc pro. Very easy to do and you can find videos and a service guide on the manitou web-site. All you really need to do is change the oil bath. You could check to oil level if you want but otherwise, not much more needs to be done.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> I have the Rocky Mountain Sherpa with this Magnum fork. The Mcleod shock I was happy with right out of the gate, but I found the fork to be rather harsh initially. It took a couple of months of riding for it to really come into it's own, but it's gotten very plush and now I "Love The Ride"


All I did with my Mag was adjust the air pressure and dial in the rebound. Dialing it in on the trail was a piece of cake. Plush from the first pedal stroke forth. Sometimes I use the lockout so I can get trialsy are efficiently but mostly ride it open and Caddy like! No issues.

The most important thing for suspension is hygiene, plain as that. The neglected suspension is the one I really don't desire to service.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

Guys, a bit OT here but what do you think is a fair price to sell the 110mm Magnum Comp from my Stache 7 for? Its had a couple of hours riding time and still looks 100%

Thanks.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

You should be able to get 50-60% of retail for it. They are actually a very nice fork.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks mate, yeah I do find it very nice. I'm just being silly really as I bought a Transfer dropper the other day (Factory version - I felt a bit of inner Gollum coming out when I saw the gold) and thought it would be nice to get a bit colour coordinated with a fork up front. It's tax-back time after all...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Ya gotta make you bike your bike after all! After all, the changes I did to Sarge was to have power steering and good old school hotrod wheels.

It's part of being a bikeaholic.
Oh yeah, my name is BansheeRune and I'm a bikeaholic...


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

So true mate, haha!

That Sarge of yours is stunning. I remember seeing it in another thread on this forum


----------



## jakehogg450 (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm no expert by any means, but i'm able to get 103-107mm of travel out of the specified 110 with the following setup. RED DIAL = fully open (anti). BLACK DIAL = 1 click clockwise from fully open. SILVER HBO DIAL = fully open (anti). BLUE REBOUND on base of fork = middle of setting range or slightly quicker (- direction).

Turn bike upsidedown. REMOVE FRONT WHEEL. attach shock pump and deflate fork completely. Now release deflate button and DO NOT press again... Get someone to hold the bike down with one hand, while they pull upward on the fork brace with the other hand (reasonable force so it's under tension, but dont go crazy!) once under tension, you reinflate the fork to desired pressure (60-70 psi in my case) with shock pump. disengage pump. re-install wheel, valve cap etc. invert bike and cycle fork a couple of times. Now get on and have a play to fully compress fork (bunnyhop or suchlike) and re measure travel.

Let me know how you go, but it seems to work for me.

All the best.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

Guys, I have problem with the 110mm Magnum Comp on my Stache that I hope someone will be able to help with.

In the past I could compress the fork a little under halfway through its travel by pushing down hard on the handlebars. When I got home yesterday after a relatively easy ride I discovered that I can now only compress the fork 1/4 of the way by pushing hard on the handlebars. 

No settings have been changed and no air added. I'm running 65 PSI from memory. It's pretty weird. Has anyone experienced something like this with a fork in the past?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

bataleon, check the lockout knob on the right leg of the fork. If it doesn't work smoothly it may have been damaged.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks mate, I've had a look and it still goes through the clicks buttery smooth. I should've mentioned in my earlier post that I've got it set on 1 click away from wide open, the same setting that I've had for a while now.

I think I'm going to have to get a shop to look at it for me. Arghhh.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The reason I mentioned it is that the cap moves so easily that it gets bumped from time to time on my bike and was hopeful for you that was what happened. If it still has the same feel as when you first got it I would say deflate and check it out and reinflate.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

Good idea, thank you. I'll deflate, reinflate and reassess  

It hasn't been a great week for me bike-wise. SRAM have asked me to send back the DB5 brakes on my Stache for warranty replacement too :bluefrown:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sounds like a set of Hopes is in order! You can always sell off the DB5's after they are warranteed so you know they are safe for their new owner. 
Cycle the fork through it's travel a few times before you air it up and then bring it up part way and do so again. Perhaps that would give indications of it's condition, should you contact Manitou support.



bataleon said:


> Good idea, thank you. I'll deflate, reinflate and reassess
> 
> It hasn't been a great week for me bike-wise. SRAM have asked me to send back the DB5 brakes on my Stache for warranty replacement too :bluefrown:


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

After trying your suggestion the fork is as good as gold again, thanks mate 

I know what you're saying re the Hopes *drool* I might have to settle for some XT's though as there are some great prices online. AUD $220 for a pair delivered is the best I've found so far might have to pull the trigger on those.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Yay! Glad that did the trick. 

Look into the Sram Guide they are fairly nice too.


----------



## bigcrs (Oct 27, 2008)

Does anyone know if it's possible to upgrade the comp's air spring to a Dorado?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Good lord, I'd love to have access to the bits to experiment with. Could toil for days on stuff like that.


----------



## bigcrs (Oct 27, 2008)

I sent Manitou a msg asking the same question, hopefully we'll know the answer tomorrow.


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

bataleon said:


> Good idea, thank you. I'll deflate, reinflate and reassess
> 
> It hasn't been a great week for me bike-wise. SRAM have asked me to send back the DB5 brakes on my Stache for warranty replacement too :bluefrown:


I bought SLXs to replace the DB5, lock up when it's hot outside junk. I got warranty DB5s out of the LBS (thru Trek or SRAM) and gave them away. The friend I gave them to reports that they acted up again. He is going to try the sand the piston trick, but apparently the early replacements had the same problem.

I'm pretty happy with the fork. The air games solved my latest problems in 5 minutes flat. After the brake nonsense on her last two new bikes I think my Wife was happy to find out it was an easy fix.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Ok, I tried to like their Quick release thru axel system but now officially hate it! They tried to make a good system better by complicating the **** out of it. I have one on my bike and one on my wife's bike. What a PITA! I wonder what was going through there heads as they designed it??
We haul our bikes in our vehicle which neccesitates taking the wheel on and off every time and I have come to dread the exercise and resulting swearing and frustration! You would think after scores
of tries it would get easier but it doesn't!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Rich, what seems to be the issue? I can say that my QR was temperamental until I applied a very light coat of SlickHoney. I installed the a$$hole, uh axle and operated it a couple times and removed it to clean off the excess grease. It has been very reliable since. I have to remove the wheel every time I put Sarge in my Jeep cause he just won't fit otherwise.



richwolf said:


> Ok, I tried to like their Quick release thru axel system but now officially hate it! They tried to make a good system better by complicating the **** out of it. I have one on my bike and one on my wife's bike. What a PITA! I wonder what was going through there heads as they designed it??
> We haul our bikes in our vehicle which neccesitates taking the wheel on and off every time and I have come to dread the exercise and resulting swearing and frustration! You would think after scores
> of tries it would get easier but it doesn't!


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

BansheeRune said:


> Rich, what seems to be the issue? I can say that my QR was temperamental until I applied a very light coat of SlickHoney. I installed the a$$hole, uh axle and operated it a couple times and removed it to clean off the excess grease. It has been very reliable since. I have to remove the wheel every time I put Sarge in my Jeep cause he just won't fit otherwise.


I greased and lubed the crap out of it, read the instructions, am very careful in lining it up but almost always a PITA to get on. Things have to line up perfectly to make it happen. The worst part is getting the axel all the way in. I am pretty mechanically inclined. Don't know why they just didn't stick with the screw in thru axel.
Good on you though if you can easily get the wheel back on at least as quick as a screw in thru axel.
I don't think I am the only one who thinks that it is a poor design.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I've had to wiggle the wheel to make it go, it's kinda finicky but did improve with lube. I think I need to give it a cleaning cause today it was more finicky than usual. I do agree that a threaded option woulda been better. I have no issue with the front axle with my Mayor. That one is painless.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Wiggle, push, take out, put in, wiggle some more then swearing usually works!


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

mikesee said:


> PSA: Magnum fits the 27.5 x 4" Bontrager Hodag tire.
> 
> I have one mounted on a 27.5 x 50mm carbon rim, tubeless at ~12psi. Higher than I plan to run, but wanted it to stretch/seat.
> 
> Tight on the sidewalls, good clearance on edge knobs, enormous clearance to the arch.


So comparable to a Fox34 27.5+? Or less clearance than a 34 27.5+?

Chances a 26 x 3.8 on a 65mm rim would fit?


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

06HokieMTB said:


> So comparable to a Fox34 27.5+? Or less clearance than a 34 27.5+?
> 
> Chances a 26 x 3.8 on a 65mm rim would fit?


Or, rather, could someone please measure available width/clearance?

Surly says a Nate on a 65mm rim is 95mm casing, 99mm knobs.


----------



## YORK25 (Mar 13, 2013)

So has anyone sent in their Manitou Magnum 29+ fork to Dirt Labs, if so how was their work. Plus the turn around time thanks


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

06HokieMTB said:


> Or, rather, could someone please measure available width/clearance?
> 
> Surly says a Nate on a 65mm rim is 95mm casing, 99mm knobs.


Id also like to know. How wide is it between the stanchions?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Hmm, I'll have to take a measurement of Sarge's fork. It's the 27.5 version, although the 29 uses the same lowers, I believe.








This is a RR 27.5x3.0

Width between the horseshoe is 3 15/16", between stanchions 4.5"

Hope this heps!


----------



## WMBigs (Jul 11, 2009)

I have the Magnum on a 2016 Fuse. This is the first bike with suspension. Have been more of a roadie in the past but have always done some mtn biking- active Norba racer in mid 80's. First off, I like the fork. But wondering if I might adjust it for the better. I am much faster on this than I have ever been off road. Mostly smoother single track with some 1-2 foot drops. Some technical rock sections. All roller coaster up and down, very little flattish rides. Fork has whatever pressure it came with. Rebound is set to be most active. Compression adjustment is usually on first 4 settings. Most rides I use about 4" travel. I have never bottomed it out. Close to 400 miles on bike now and getting faster and fitter. Tires are tubeless with 14 fr and 15 r psi. I think I would like a little more rebound capability on stretches of fast sections of river rock, other than that I have no complaints. Any thing I can do with this that may make me like it more? Again this is the only suspension I have ever ridden. 
Thanks, MikeB


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

You can get a shock pump and adjust the sag for your weight and riding conditions. I'd try 20 psi lower than the recommended. And rebound in the middle to start.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> I've had to wiggle the wheel to make it go, it's kinda finicky but did improve with lube.


don't most things??


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

BansheeRune said:


> Hmm, I'll have to take a measurement of Sarge's fork. It's the 27.5 version, although the 29 uses the same lowers, I believe.
> 
> View attachment 1094939
> 
> ...


It does! Thanks! Ive been looking for something beefier than a Bluto to use on my fatbike. My tire is 3.75 on a 80mm rim at the widest point so the Magnum should work. I just put a Mattock on my 27.5 bike & I love it.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

*Tips helmet*
Glad to help!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

bigcrs said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to upgrade the comp's air spring to a Dorado?


The Pro has it standard, so it looks likely it should go in the Comp.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

jeffw-13 said:


> It does! Thanks! Ive been looking for something beefier than a Bluto to use on my fatbike. My tire is 3.75 on a 80mm rim at the widest point so the Magnum should work. I just put a Mattock on my 27.5 bike & I love it.


Jeff, I also have a pair of 3.8's that fit with ample clearance on this fork. Let us know how your Mattock works for ya! Should be good stuff.


----------



## luca.sushi (Nov 27, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> Jeff, I also have a pair of 3.8's that fit with ample clearance on this fork. Let us know how your Mattock works for ya! Should be good stuff.


Have you got some pics? 
Thanks


----------



## bruto (Nov 23, 2014)

another one: READY 40 | Blackjack High Performance Wheels


----------



## CyclingVeganGinger (Dec 10, 2016)

Has anyone tried to replace the damper in the comp with a damper from the pro????


----------



## incubus (Jan 20, 2004)

CyclingVeganGinger said:


> Has anyone tried to replace the damper in the comp with a damper from the pro????


Manitou told me that the parts weren't cross compatible. I don't believe it 100% but that seems to be the official line

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## torosc (Aug 17, 2008)

Any idea what the uncut steerer length on one of the 29+ forks are? Preferably 120mm version, but I'll take any info on this.


----------



## GuzziBen (May 18, 2015)

I'm another who found one on the front of a Specialized Fuse Expert. 
I will admit to being a bit of a snob- I like Fox- but I didn't feel like shelling out for the Pro. I figured at the time, run it, upgrade later if I feel the need. 
Well, it's later, and I don't feel the need. 
The axle took some getting used to, but I use a Kuat Dirtbag mount and did a lot of dismount/remount. Fact is, I really like the fork. I really like the variable lockout, I find 2 clicks either way does something, it's definitely stout yet responsive. Seems Spec did something right, and put all the $$ in a fork and brakes. 
After a season where the Fuse became my go-to bike, I'm really glad to have the Magnum up front.


----------



## ghughes.hesinc (Jun 10, 2009)

torosc said:


> Any idea what the uncut steerer length on one of the 29+ forks are? Preferably 120mm version, but I'll take any info on this.


29+ 120mm uncut = 9 5/8"


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

mikesee said:


> PSA: Magnum fits the 27.5 x 4" Bontrager Hodag tire.
> 
> I have one mounted on a 27.5 x 50mm carbon rim, tubeless at ~12psi. Higher than I plan to run, but wanted it to stretch/seat.
> 
> Tight on the sidewalls, good clearance on edge knobs, enormous clearance to the arch.


This gives me hope it can fit 27.5x3.8 Minion FBF on 45 internal diameter Scraper rims...


----------



## torosc (Aug 17, 2008)

ghughes.hesinc said:


> 29+ 120mm uncut = 9 5/8"


Thanks a lot. That is super short!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Just ordered a Magnum Pro for my Stache. With any luck, it'll be here for the weekend.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

HPIguy said:


> Just ordered a Magnum Pro for my Stache. With any luck, it'll be here for the weekend.


You are gonna enjoy that fork. I love my Magnum as it has been easy to adjust and works very nicely. The QR through axle does take a bit of getting familiar with but is easy to deal with.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks BR, I actually like the Maxle setup personally. I've heard nothing but good things from owners. I have the lowest end Machete now, and even it's not bad, just lack of adjustments and 32mm stanchions mainly at my size. Ordered star nuts (might need another someday, or somebody else will) and an install tool to add to my bike tools collection also.


----------



## Lookbiker (Dec 4, 2016)

Is there a noticeable difference in performance between the Manitou Magnum Comp and Pro models ?
Thanks


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

Lookbiker said:


> Is there a noticeable difference in performance between the Manitou Magnum Comp and Pro models ?
> Thanks


There are others more qualified to answer your question than I am but here goes: In a nutshell, yes. The internals of the Pro are completely different to those found in the Comp.

The Pro has a more progressive feel, the Comp is linear. 
The Pro is much more tuneable than the Comp. 
The Pro weighs nearly 200g less than the Comp.
The Pro runs with the best that Fox/Rockshox/DVO/Ohlins have to offer. The Comp sits in the mid-range camp.

All that being said though, the Comp is still a very decent fork. For one thing, the need for it to be super compliant over small bumps isn't really required when running plus size tyres. I have a Comp on my Stache and it's been great.

Will I upgrade sometime in the future? Yes. But not because I _need_ to.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

The only real difference is the air spring. Comp has the basic iso air (which can be made more progressive real easily). More tuneable. And I believe full leg vs cartridge damper.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

The Pro is not ISO air, it's Dorado air. They are completely different forks.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

I spent the afternoon cutting, and installing my new fork and dropper post. I took my time cutting, and drove the star nut in with the fork laying on it's side so as not to put any pressure on the rebound adjuster or air valve. Found a trick online to use an old stem as a guide for the star nut setting tool, worked like a champ. I made sure to fill the fork while inverted, and have 90psi in it right now, and I'm about 215lbs geared up ready to roll. We'll see how that feels. Can't wait to ride tomorrow!


----------



## Slow poke (Jul 23, 2013)

Looks sweet!!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

So, I got to ride the new fork today for the first time. A few things I noticed; 

1. I'm about 210lbs geared up, started at 90psi, then dropped to 80psi, then finally to 70psi and I'm still not using anywhere near full travel (even on jumps) and the fork feels harsh. 

2. Lockout...is there no actual lockout on this thing? I played with the IPA and low speed compression both, and still get about 1-1.5 inches of travel in the firmest setting on standing climbing.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

HPIguy said:


> So, I got to ride the new fork today for the first time. A few things I noticed;
> 
> 1. I'm about 210lbs geared up, started at 90psi, then dropped to 80psi, then finally to 70psi and I'm still not using anywhere near full travel (even on jumps) and the fork feels harsh.
> 
> 2. Lockout...is there no actual lockout on this thing? I played with the IPA and low speed compression both, and still get about 1-1.5 inches of travel in the firmest setting on standing climbing.


First thing, is your pump engaging the valve all the way? The way to check is to hook the pump up and see if you can slide the fork up and down as the negative chamber equalizes. If not, you need a different pump.

Second, the platform should be firm if the high speed compression is closed and the low speed closed and then it will blow off. Check the manitou cheat sheet for setup of the compression.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD so please forgive the typos that occur when typing with two fingers.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Yep, my pump works, just checked. And just to be sure, I completely emptied the fork, pulled the lowers all the way out, then re-filled. Still feels the same to me, way too stiff. What do you mean by blow off? It will actually move rather than be locked?


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Well, I think I got a bad fork. Reading through the manual, I'm supposed to have 5 clicks of IPA adjustment, I only have three. HBO is supposed to also have five clicks, I only have 4. Looks like I get to get in touch with Manitou tomorrow.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

Whaaat?! that sucks man. In my experience their customer service is A+ though. While they're at it ask them to throw in a few blue decals. Might as well.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

HPIguy said:


> So, I got to ride the new fork today for the first time. A few things I noticed;
> 
> 1. I'm about 210lbs geared up, started at 90psi, then dropped to 80psi, then finally to 70psi and I'm still not using anywhere near full travel (even on jumps) and the fork feels harsh.
> 
> 2. Lockout...is there no actual lockout on this thing? I played with the IPA and low speed compression both, and still get about 1-1.5 inches of travel in the firmest setting on standing climbing.


The lockout is not 100%. It will move but is very stiff.



HPIguy said:


> Yep, my pump works, just checked. And just to be sure, I completely emptied the fork, pulled the lowers all the way out, then re-filled. Still feels the same to me, way too stiff. What do you mean by blow off? It will actually move rather than be locked?


Blowoff is when the threshold is exceeded and the valve will relieve. It essentially will let go to avoid excessive pressure damage.
Do contact Manitou about your fork. There is something not correctly assembled causing the 3 click issue. They may be able to walk you through a fix or you will hafta send it in for repair. Mass production is wonderful, is it not...

I think it's Bataleon's fault!! :ihih:


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

^^Ha ha, thanks guys. Yeah I'll give them a call tomorrow and see what to do. If it doesn't do 100% lockout, then sadly it probably won't work for my application. Wish I had done more research and known that before buying now. Hell, my low end Machete locks 100%, not sure why they'd make a fork these days that doesn't to be honest. But, I'll decide once it's working properly.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

When I do wheel stands on my fork it will drop 1/2" is about all. So, yeah not 100% but 95%, yes. My fork is 140mm travel. 
Once you get sorted you will have a better idea of its performance. 
Hafta say, my comp has been silky sweet and trouble free thus far. 

Would I change it out for another, perhaps buuut, if the A/C is not the same or slightly more, deal broken...


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> I think it's Bataleon's fault!! :ihih:


haha:headphones:


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Good to hear BR, 1/2" I think I can live with. Mine was moving about 1.5 - 2 inches or so today. On a SS that's a lot of wasted energy.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Had to give ya a hard time Bataleon... roflmao

HPI, the lost energy while going for pivots just makes getting through tight places more difficult. You'd be amazed how often I ride locked out.
The amount of drop for ya might be more than what i'm experiencing cause you weigh 210 and I'm 160. My fork is @ 60 psi so it's plush when it's open. 

Let's hope you get sorted quickly and are out playing sooner than later.


----------



## ghughes.hesinc (Jun 10, 2009)

HPIguy said:


> Well, I think I got a bad fork. Reading through the manual, I'm supposed to have 5 clicks of IPA adjustment, I only have three. HBO is supposed to also have five clicks, I only have 4. Looks like I get to get in touch with Manitou tomorrow.


Keep us posted as to their response.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

ghughes.hesinc said:


> Keep us posted as to their response.


Will do for sure. I've called once, no answer and no machine to leave a message.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Try emailing. They usually respond within a day and are really helpful. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD so please forgive the typos that occur when typing with two fingers.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks Cary. I finally got in touch with them. Sent off my proof of purchase, and waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Well, I got my RMA#, and apparently I have to pay to ship their defective 2 day old fork back to them. That does not sit well with me, at all.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

HPI, had you contacted the folks you bought the fork from? Perhaps they would supply an advance replacement...

It's a real shame that the forks today have a press fitted steer... Then an advance replacement would be more palatable to the vendor.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

HPIguy said:


> Well, I got my RMA#, and apparently I have to pay to ship their defective 2 day old fork back to them. That does not sit well with me, at all.


It seems to be common practice in the industry and I agree, it's b***s***. I had to pay for postage to send my practically new brakes back and then pay for a shop to cut/bleed/install them (I did it myself, but that's besides the point). It's the equivalent of the engine in my car blowing up and VW shipping me a new one on a pallet and saying "oh yeah, now you need to find yourself a mechanic and pay him to fit it." It just wouldn't happen.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

HPIguy said:


> So, I got to ride the new fork today for the first time. A few things I noticed;
> 
> 1. I'm about 210lbs geared up, started at 90psi, then dropped to 80psi, then finally to 70psi and I'm still not using anywhere near full travel (even on jumps) and the fork feels harsh.
> 
> 2. Lockout...is there no actual lockout on this thing? I played with the IPA and low speed compression both, and still get about 1-1.5 inches of travel in the firmest setting on standing climbing.





bataleon said:


> It seems to be common practice in the industry and I agree, it's b***s***. I had to pay for postage to send my practically new brakes back and then pay for a shop to cut/bleed/install them (I did it myself, but that's besides the point). It's the equivalent of the engine in my car blowing up and VW shipping me a new one on a pallet and saying "oh yeah, now you need to find yourself a mechanic and pay him to fit it." It just wouldn't happen.


That's what you get for letting the timing belt break! 3 of 5 valve get broken off in each hole!! Frick, I hate those lil bastages!!!


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

LOL! I sense anger. Something tells me you've experienced the unfortunate event yourself.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm a retired mechanic... How many times I've had to overhaul those poorly designed cylinder heads... I'll take a chevy LS V8 over a VW!


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

Fair call!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Book time is 10 hours on those damn things. A rubber band on a zero clearance engine, PoS.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Interference heads, we've had them since the 60's I think. BUT, the auto industry won't use them because then they can't hammer you when timing belt fails. 

I did not contact the bike shop I bought the fork from, because they are out of stock, all the time. If I had ridden the fork for a month or two and something failed, it would be a different story on my end. But something that never should have passed QC is a completely different deal, at least in my eyes. But, it is what it is, I'll get it shipped out and fixed, and move on.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Actually, the auto industry does use em, unfortunately with rubber band drive.

As for the for the fork, was a turnaround thing I was thinkin...

Needless to say, hope you find the repair or replacement to meet your expectations and take you on many adventures!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

A lot of cars don't use them though, and we all know why. It's a price gouging thing. My Mitsubishi didn't for sure, lots of complaints about it on forums. 

I'm sure they'll take care of it, thanks BR.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

What's the hatred for timing belts??? Except in some European imports, they aren't bad to do at all. Extremely common honestly. Well used to be, seeing them less and less on newer cars. Chrysler/Mitsubishi is still stuck on them as of last check (not sure about the latest models)

And ya there are plenty that have interference heads.

Thing is they don't fail if you do proper maintanence. Supposed to be changed under 100k.

The only stupid design ones are those that have the water pump driven off them.

Timing chain systems on overhead cam engines aren't much better. A lot of extra bs in there to guide the chain (don't forget dual chain set ups or engines with balance shafts). Use cheap grade oil/slack off at all on oil changes and parts fail. It's not like the timing chains of old.

Truly I miss most smaller engines using timing belts, so much easier to deal with and get a lot less dirty changing them.

On topic, hope all goes well with the forks. I do think the whole thing of you have to pay for everything up front kind of sucks but as I well know, people will cry warranty problem because the part requires reading a manual and setting up. Obviously not the case for you but it's a massive issue. Look at all the threads that 2 seconds with Google will answer 10x on the first page.

I'm betting that when they see a real warranty issue that they will make it up to you. Manitou is great like that.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Gear drive supersedes belts every day in every way!

Pfft! Peeps that don't wanna go through the setup process and fine tune are barking up the wrong tree. As for warranty issues, when it happens to be bad out of the box, a top shelf manufacturer should simply make arrangements for advance replacement and ship with the advance replacement a call tag for the return of the faulty component. 
Frankly, I rep a long list of products that range in price from $1 to well in excess of $100k and those manufacturers will do an advance replacement at the drop of a hat. While the previous statement is not intended as a jab at Manitou, it is simply a statement of rep your client... Yes, each one of us is, indeed a client to these manufacturers! The manufacturers would really gain some brand loyalty from their clients, where if we are simply customers, not so much.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

BR, this has been my experience with manufacturers other industries actually. Perhaps it's just that biking is a small niche market thing, I don't know. Either way, I'm sure Manitou will make it right, and I'll love it as much as the rest of you once it's functioning properly. 

And I'm that weirdo that bought a fork with all those adjustments on it for that reason, and read the manual before installing it. Anyone that doesn't spend the time to really dial in their suspension is missing out, big time.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Bike nerd!!

Manitou will take care of ya, with out a doubt. But with the kinda coin they extract from our wallets we have earned the opportunity to be represented, hence the term "client". 

The Magnum does have some nice adjustment features, in that each click of the compression or rebound knob makes a noticeable change.
Rather nice that you realize a minor adjustment actually did something. Yeah, I've come to appreciate Sarge's fork and its performance.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

BansheeRune said:


> Bike nerd!!


(raises hand) You called?  I also changed the volume spacers in the Fox stuff on my squishy bike, and put a Motion Control damper in a coil sprung XC32. That XC32 felt damn good!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

As a matter of fact... With a collection of 14 bikes, well, it takes one to know one. There are 3 custom Turners and a buncha others...
My name is BansheeRune and I'm a bikeaholiic...


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

I got some interesting info from both SRAM and Manitou yesterday. They must hate me with the amount of emails I send them... The Pike weighs a fair bit more than the Pro. I didn't expect there to be such a big difference between the two.

29+ Pike 2165g

29+ Magnum Pro 2026g


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Lemme get this straight... You're watching a +bike's figure??? Pfft!!

*takes Sarge out for a ride*


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

Haha, yeah yeah. I'm no weight weenie but find that info interesting nonetheless.


----------



## torosc (Aug 17, 2008)

Any word on availability?


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

I assume you mean on the Pike? Still no definitive answer from them. No no no no is what they say.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

bataleon said:


> Haha, yeah yeah. I'm no weight weenie but find that info interesting nonetheless.


It's amazing how different they can be. Wouldn't think there would be much difference in weight.

Mmmm, vaporware!!


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

Yeah, interesting as they're both the premium offering from the respective companies. I could understand if the Yari was 2165g. 

Like you said though, bloody vaporware. It might as well weigh 10,000g. It makes no difference if you can't buy it.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

It's ironic since there are two conglomerates that are competing against one another. Sram and Hayes have nearly sewn up the market after buying up the various manufacturers that once stood on their own merit.

A major flaw in marketing these days is to let the cat outta the bag before production begins to give the average mountain biker a big boner for that new item and get a feel for production volume. Are the marketing guys watching places like the one we're posting in, you bet!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> It's ironic since there are two conglomerates that are competing against one another. Sram and Hayes have nearly sewn up the market after buying up the various manufacturers that once stood on their own merit.
> 
> A major flaw in marketing these days is to let the cat outta the bag before production begins to give the average mountain biker a big boner for that new item and get a feel for production volume. Are the marketing guys watching places like the one we're posting in, you bet!


yer such a kidder..


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Bataleon, that's pretty interesting about the weights between the two. Meh, if I was a weight weenie, I'd have stuck with the Machete 32 the bike came with. And as I've stated before, it is NOT a bad fork at all. I was actually shocked for a base model fork. But, I'm a bigger guy, I come from a moto background, and tend to ride the downhills sections pretty hard. I simply wanted the adjustments, and especially the HBO setup. Hopefully I'm as enamored with it as the rest of you once a properly functioning unit gets back to me. Hopefully sometime next week.


----------



## bruto (Nov 23, 2014)

McQueen is actually lighter than Machete, despite having 34mm legs


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Why did a Pixar race car make it into this convo???? (Sorry I have kids and those movies are awesome )

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

bruto said:


> McQueen is actually lighter than Machete, despite having 34mm legs


McQueen isn't 29+, which is what I have.

And yes, the movies were good.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

So, I got my fork back from Manitou today. There was a note saying they replaced the compression damper, and serviced the fork. Turnaround time was really fast, but apparently, done fast doesn't mean done right. The adjusters still don't work properly. And they feel like crap, they feel gritty and cheap. Not what a high end fork should be at all. They also kept the original box, shoved everything in a plain brown box, wrinkled all my stickers (I sent everything that came with it in case they had to replace it), and they DID NOT fix my fork. I'm done with Manitou, and wish I had never purchased this thing in the first place. Everybody makes mistakes, it happens. How you handle those mistakes is what matters, and they failed, miserably. This was my first, and last Manitou purchase.


----------



## bruto (Nov 23, 2014)

McQueen can be made 29+ by putting a 10mm (or bigger) travel spacer under the bottom-out bumper
The arch already cleared the wheel (tested with Bomboloni on a 50mm rim) and this mod is just enough to make the crown clear the wheel at full compression and avoid surprise braking 
You may have to adjust air spring volume, but otherwise it's a 110-130mm fork for me now


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Well it sounds like you don't know what your using. They replaced the damper assembly which is what the knobs attach to.

And you say high end fork, you bought the machete, not the magnum. You bought the second cheapest plus for out there (second only to suntour)

That said screwing up your stickers and such is total crap.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiller15 (Jan 8, 2014)

RAKC Ind said:


> Well it sounds like you don't know what your using. They replaced the damper assembly which is what the knobs attach to.
> 
> And you say high end fork, you bought the machete, not the magnum. You bought the second cheapest plus for out there (second only to suntour)
> 
> ...


You're a little off... He had the Machete (OEM) on his 17 Stache 5. He bought the (unobtanium) 120mm Magnum Pro. High end definitely!


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ok ya I made that mistake.

But then now that actually means there was nothing wrong with the damper. He's reading the manual as all lines on the graphs are clicks and that's not the case. First one is always 0 position. 

The gritty feeling you have multiple dial adjusts over lapping each other with check balls for "clicks". As soon as wind blows dust on them they will feel "gritty". Has nothing on do with being cheap. Just different.

But the stuff with the box and trashing his stickers again was total BS. 

Go back, read the manuals again, realize that as is stated on the manuals there the first line (usually the thick black one in this case) is 0 position. As in zero clicks. Leaving you with only 3-4 clicks depending on the knob. Nothing wrong with the fork at all.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

HPIguy said:


> So, I got my fork back from Manitou today. There was a note saying they replaced the compression damper, and serviced the fork. Turnaround time was really fast, but apparently, done fast doesn't mean done right. The adjusters still don't work properly. And they feel like crap, they feel gritty and cheap. Not what a high end fork should be at all. They also kept the original box, shoved everything in a plain brown box, wrinkled all my stickers (I sent everything that came with it in case they had to replace it), and they DID NOT fix my fork. I'm done with Manitou, and wish I had never purchased this thing in the first place. Everybody makes mistakes, it happens. How you handle those mistakes is what matters, and they failed, miserably. This was my first, and last Manitou purchase.


Time for a call in to Manitou and an ass chewing to ensue...

My comp 140mm has been flawless. Adjusters are smooth as silk with definitive detents.


----------



## Tiller15 (Jan 8, 2014)

BansheeRune said:


> Time for a call in to Manitou and an ass chewing to ensue...
> 
> My comp 140mm has been flawless. Adjusters are smooth as silk with definitive detents.


I agree. I just picked up my 17 Stache 7. Even with only 2 rides so far, I have no reason to doubt the 120mm comp. It feels great.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Tiller15 said:


> I agree. I just picked up my 17 Stache 7. Even with only 2 rides so far, I have no reason to doubt the 120mm comp. It feels great.


Sarge has been haunting the trails in prime mountain bike habitat for a year with the comp 140. Still no gritty feel in any area of the fork. This is indeed what lead me to believe Manitou is working hard to resolve issues from their past. The Magnum has been impressive for it's price and quality.

If I were HPI, I would contact Manitou and insist on a replacement as opposed to refurbishment of the original. One would think that Manitou would be in agreement in order to alleviate a bad reputation from manifesting.








Sarge jonesin a trail new year's week in Arizona. Refreshing, indeed! :cornut: :thumbsup:


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

I love how someone halfway around the internet can diagnose my fork and tell that it's working fine having never even seen it. All along assuming I'm some mechanically challenged noob who never bothers to read documentation or setup sheets. I'm very mechanically inclined, I've worked in bike shops, I DO read documentation and setup sheets and I know when something isn't working as it should. You can start at 0, 137, or whatever number you choose, but there should still be five distinct positions for each of those adjusters including your starting position. Neither of mine (IPA and HBO) have that, they grind to a halt before the last click, detent, or whatever the hell "different" adjusters that Manitou used in this case. Also, sometimes mine click, sometimes they don't (meaning they don't stop at any preset position as they should) and you can't really tell what position they're in because of that. I'm telling you, the adjusters on _my particular fork_ feel like they belong on a kids bike at Walmart. They are ****, period. My Fox, Rockshox, hell even my Suntour forks that had click adjusters did just that; they click audibly and lock into position as they should. I'm questioning whether they did anything at all to my fork, as it's exactly the same as when I sent it to them last week.


----------



## Slow poke (Jul 23, 2013)

BansheeRune said:


> Sarge has been haunting the trails in prime mountain bike habitat for a year with the comp 140. Still no gritty feel in any area of the fork. This is indeed what lead me to believe Manitou is working hard to resolve issues from their past. The Magnum has been impressive for it's price and quality.
> 
> If I were HPI, I would contact Manitou and insist on a replacement as opposed to refurbishment of the original. One would think that Manitou would be in agreement in order to alleviate a bad reputation from manifesting.
> 
> ...


Nice- so the comp on the 2017 stache 7 should be good to go? I wish there were more reviews on it. Love that green.


----------



## Slow poke (Jul 23, 2013)

HPIguy said:


> So, I got my fork back from Manitou today. There was a note saying they replaced the compression damper, and serviced the fork. Turnaround time was really fast, but apparently, done fast doesn't mean done right. The adjusters still don't work properly. And they feel like crap, they feel gritty and cheap. Not what a high end fork should be at all. They also kept the original box, shoved everything in a plain brown box, wrinkled all my stickers (I sent everything that came with it in case they had to replace it), and they DID NOT fix my fork. I'm done with Manitou, and wish I had never purchased this thing in the first place. Everybody makes mistakes, it happens. How you handle those mistakes is what matters, and they failed, miserably. This was my first, and last Manitou purchase.


That sucks- definitely call them back to make things right. Would love to finish hearing about how your setup goes.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Should be good to go! 

HPI, get on the horn with Manitou...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I went off your posts of problems it sounded as you weren't getting full travel of the knobs, not that the distinct clicks weren't there.

That's a different issue, sounds like the dials aren't locking in correctly.

But HBO has 3, low has 4 clicks etc.

You came here about the issues, I pulled the manual because I'm used to Manitou forks and used to reading the graphs etc (spent plenty of time tuning and tinkering with ABS+)

In the case your not getting each 1-3 clicks from 0 (or 1-4) distinctly then ya there's a reason to be pissed.

There are a lot of guys around here that use the fork and no one has really said if it's normal or not to have very soft clicks. Doesn't mean theirs anything functionally wrong with the rest of the fork, simply something is not loud as you would expect.

It's a completely new matter for Manitou to handle service like that. Me and many others have dealt with them and they were great. Maybe they got too big for their britches again coming back into the OEM market again. They brought their reputation back and we're making nice forks (though factory assembly was lacking).

I'd be emailing them again. Sadly your not near their home office (if I had your troubles I'd take a day and drive to them, only a couple hours away from me).

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone. RAKC Ind, if I'm reading my manual and setup guide correctly, there should be a starting position, and then 4 clicks of adjustment from there for each one. Whether it's a stop, or click, doesn't matter to me either way, so long as the range of adjustment is what it should be. Mine IPA adjuster clicks early on, then goes quiet with no real detent or stop to it. The HBO works as it should now that I loosened the screw just a hair, found that in this thread. Upon closer inspection, I also noticed they put some gouges into my LS compression adjuster, and chipped off a small chunk of my air cap as well. 

I've purposely avoided calling them today. I wanted some time after work to look the fork over better, and I'm glad I did. I'll be calling them tomorrow though.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

HPIguy said:


> Thanks everyone. RAKC Ind, if I'm reading my manual and setup guide correctly, there should be a starting position, and then 4 clicks of adjustment from there for each one. Whether it's a stop, or click, doesn't matter to me either way, so long as the range of adjustment is what it should be. Mine IPA adjuster clicks early on, then goes quiet with no real detent or stop to it. The HBO works as it should now that I loosened the screw just a hair, found that in this thread. Upon closer inspection, I also noticed they put some gouges into my LS compression adjuster, and chipped off a small chunk of my air cap as well.
> 
> I've purposely avoided calling them today. I wanted some time after work to look the fork over better, and I'm glad I did. I'll be calling them tomorrow though.


Actually, it sounds like it is working as it should. The HBO can be tight if the top screw is tightened too much but it is an easy fix. The LSC and HSC adjusters actually end with a tight feeling. You are actually turning something. If they replaced the compression assembly, that also means they changed the adjusters. If you don't like the feel of the adjusters, there may not be much you can do about it. Sell it and move on. This may not be the fork for you.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Again, according to the documentation, the IPA adjustment is not working properly. Not to mention the damage they caused during the service. I would never sell anyone something like that. Not to mention, I'd take a beating selling a damaged and maybe or maybe not working properly fork. No thanks, on both counts. Also, no way to know if the fork is for me or not as I have yet to have a properly functioning model in my hand. And lastly, simply cutting my losses and moving on does nothing to improve Manitou's customer service for others moving forward. This is how companies are led to believe that this is acceptable behavior, and then before long everyone gets **** service because it becomes the norm. Kind of like the Manitou of the old days that everyone hated. Again, no thanks. I bought a new product, and one way or the other, that's exactly what I'll get.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

HPIguy said:


> Again, according to the documentation, the IPA adjustment is not working properly. Not to mention the damage they caused during the service. I would never sell anyone something like that. Not to mention, I'd take a beating selling a damaged and maybe or maybe not working properly fork. No thanks, on both counts. Also, no way to know if the fork is for me or not as I have yet to have a properly functioning model in my hand. And lastly, simply cutting my losses and moving on does nothing to improve Manitou's customer service for others moving forward. This is how companies are led to believe that this is acceptable behavior, and then before long everyone gets **** service because it becomes the norm. Kind of like the Manitou of the old days that everyone hated. Again, no thanks. I bought a new product, and one way or the other, that's exactly what I'll get.


On my Mattoc, which is similar, the HSC or IPA has 4 positions. Fully left(1), one position from left(2), second position from left (3), and third position from left (4). The turning the knob to the full left or full right, is like closing a screw, it has a tight feeling. The same is true of the HBO setting. There are no clicks for the full left or fully right. Maybe the Magnum is different and there should be another click? Can you post a video?

Regardless, if you are not happy, I am sure Manitou will take care of you. I have not had to use their CS but the general consensus is that they are very accommodating.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

To me my biggest complaints on my Manitou Pro has been the "quick release" and not getting full travel. About six months in I have been getting around 4.25 inches vs. 4.0 inches early on. I am happy enough with that.
In regards to the frustrations with the quick release, I have gotten to a point where it is almost easy! The whole point is to line it up perfectly. I find that the "up line" has to be slightly back from up so the main slot goes in and the little spring mechanism lines up with it's notch. My wife can even do it on her comp version! Dang that took long enough to figure out!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

richwolf said:


> To me my biggest complaints on my Manitou Pro has been the "quick release" and not getting full travel. About six months in I have been getting around 4.25 inches vs. 4.0 inches early on. I am happy enough with that.
> In regards to the frustrations with the quick release, I have gotten to a point where it is almost easy! The whole point is to line it up perfectly. I find that the "up line" has to be slightly back from up so the main slot goes in and the little spring mechanism lines up with it's notch. My wife can even do it on her comp version! Dang that took long enough to figure out!


Rich, I had the same QR issues for a short while with Sarge. At first it was a nuisance, but a lil practice and it's all good! It still can be finicky at times, but not terrible. Overall, I like the fork. QR coulda been chosen from the IS (international standard) platform list rather than proprietary IMHO.

HPI, did you reach out to Manitou with your issues? Hope you get a fresh replacement and are able to move forward with getting a ride in without issue and can enjoy your bike.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Vespasianus said:


> On my Mattoc, which is similar, the HSC or IPA has 4 positions. Fully left(1), one position from left(2), second position from left (3), and third position from left (4). The turning the knob to the full left or full right, is like closing a screw, it has a tight feeling. The same is true of the HBO setting. There are no clicks for the full left or fully right. Maybe the Magnum is different and there should be another click? Can you post a video?
> 
> Regardless, if you are not happy, I am sure Manitou will take care of you. I have not had to use their CS but the general consensus is that they are very accommodating.


According to the Mattoc setup guide, you should also have 5 positions for each adjuster. If you don't, something is up with yours also, or they hosed up the manual, one of the two. My HBO now has the starting position, and then four distinct clicks of adjustment. My IPA only has three click from starting position.

They didn't care of it the first time, so we'll see.

I have not contacted them yet, about to call in a few minutes.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

HPIguy said:


> According to the Mattoc setup guide, you should also have 5 positions for each adjuster. If you don't, something is up with yours also, or they hosed up the manual, one of the two. My HBO now has the starting position, and then four distinct clicks of adjustment. My IPA only has three click from starting position.
> 
> They didn't care of it the first time, so we'll see.
> 
> I have not contacted them yet, about to call in a few minutes.


Let me check when I get home. I do know that the last turn is tight. To get the fork to lock out, you need to turn the HSC and LSC to full clockwise. That is the only time I go that far.


----------



## ghughes.hesinc (Jun 10, 2009)

Here's what I've got: 

Magnum Pro 120 new still unmounted

Lo-speed(red dial): starting position+4 clicks = 5 positions

Hi-speed(black dial): starting position+3 clicks+finishing position = 5 positions
This dial is really sticky at both ends and the first click is solid, clicks 2-3 are more like a light indent...

HBO(gray dial): starting position(which is a click)+4 clicks+finishing position = 6 positions 
The finishing position is shorter and ends tight.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

ghughes.hesinc said:


> Here's what I've got:
> 
> Magnum Pro 120 new still unmounted
> 
> ...


If that's the way it should work, then perhaps mine is correct. But it still isn't right according to the manual though. And on the last couple "clicks" on the IPA setting, I don't hear a click or feel anything.

I guess it's just not what I've come to expect on a high end fork compared to others. But given how my customer service fiasco went, it's no big surprise the adjusters are half assed.


----------



## ghughes.hesinc (Jun 10, 2009)

HPIguy said:


> If that's the way it should work, then perhaps mine is correct. But it still isn't right according to the manual though. And on the last couple "clicks" on the IPA setting, I don't hear a click or feel anything.
> 
> I guess it's just not what I've come to expect on a high end fork compared to others. But given how my customer service fiasco went, it's no big surprise the adjusters are half assed.


My IPA dial is the only one that feels a little cheesy. When I back it all the way off, there is no solid stop. It feels like you're hand tightening a nut on a bolt, and then it takes equal force to break it free. Once moving the dial the first click engages with an audible click and indent. The second and third clicks are barely noticeable. I can feel them more than hear them. And it maxes out just like it starts...with no solid stop, just tightens to a stop.

Good luck!


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

I hope that someone from Manitou is following this thread. They'd be a pack of morons if they weren't. It's only the biggest MTB forum on the internet.

FFS Manitou, sort your **** out and give this man a new fork, new stickers and a new box. I'd think you'd be smart enough to know that news of bad customer service travels fast, and even faster online.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

HPIguy said:


> If that's the way it should work, then perhaps mine is correct. But it still isn't right according to the manual though. And on the last couple "clicks" on the IPA setting, I don't hear a click or feel anything.
> 
> I guess it's just not what I've come to expect on a high end fork compared to others. But given how my customer service fiasco went, it's no big surprise the adjusters are half assed.


Yes, my mattoc adjusters are similar to ghughes but stickly only at the end. And honestly, they no different than any other fork I have owned. Your experience with Manitou looks to be the exception and not the rule.

Also, how does the fork ride? How long have you had it? Manitou uses an oil seal that takes time to break in so it will take 40-60 hours to really become smooth and get full travel.

Also, to make sure you are pumping both chambers, dump all the air out of the fork and attach a pump. Pump up to something like 50-60 PSI. With the pump attached, push the fork up and down. The fork should feel very, very soggy. That is a good sign both chambers are filling with air.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Vespasianus said:


> Yes, my mattoc adjusters are similar to ghughes but stickly only at the end. And honestly, they no different than any other fork I have owned. Your experience with Manitou looks to be the exception and not the rule.
> 
> Also, how does the fork ride? How long have you had it? Manitou uses an oil seal that takes time to break in so it will take 40-60 hours to really become smooth and get full travel.
> 
> Also, to make sure you are pumping both chambers, dump all the air out of the fork and attach a pump. Pump up to something like 50-60 PSI. With the pump attached, push the fork up and down. The fork should feel very, very soggy. That is a good sign both chambers are filling with air.


As stated already, the fork was brand new in the box, 0hrs on it. Two of the adjusters did not work properly, and at 20psi below recommended air pressure, I wasn't even using half the travel and the fork was overly harsh. As in, teeth jarring harsh. They determined the compression damper was defective when I sent it in, and it was replaced.

I did do that with the last fork as far as the pump is concerned, but haven't messed with this one yet until I talk to Manitou.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2017)

well for s**ts sake i feel bad for ya HPI and wish you well with being forthright in receiving satisfaction.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks NV, we'll get it worked out, I'm sure. I was on the road today for work, didn't get to call.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Still back and forth with Manitou. The guy I spoke with last week had an attitude that made him seem annoyed that I was even calling about my issues. Maybe he was just having a bad day, I don't know. I do know that I've been nothing but polite and professional throughout this whole thing. I learned long ago you catch more flies with honey than vinegar. But even that doesn't seem to be working in this case. I'll post updates to the saga when I have them.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

I heard back from them late yesterday. They're going to send out replacement knobs for the stuff that was scratched up during service. My original box was apparently damaged in shipping, but nobody mentioned that in my phone call last week. They'll replace the stickers and anything else that was damaged also. They also explained that my IPA / HSC knob is working properly, and was tested before it left there. They explained that the clicks becoming less defined, or non-existent is due to tightening down the compression needle valve, kind of like a screw, and it will eventually just close off completely. BUT, it took way more force than I was comfortable exerting on suspension knobs to make it do so. Once they explained it, mine appears to work as it should, albeit with a LOT of force for that last bit of adjustment. They should really cover this in the manual, as it is completely different than any fork I've ever dealt with, whether bike or moto. That would have saved everyone a lot of time and headache. Anyway, it's back on the bike now, maybe I'll get to ride it this weekend.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

HPIguy said:


> I heard back from them late yesterday. They're going to send out replacement knobs for the stuff that was scratched up during service. My original box was apparently damaged in shipping, but nobody mentioned that in my phone call last week. They'll replace the stickers and anything else that was damaged also. They also explained that my IPA / HSC knob is working properly, and was tested before it left there. They explained that the clicks becoming less defined, or non-existent is due to tightening down the compression needle valve, kind of like a screw, and it will eventually just close off completely. BUT, it took way more force than I was comfortable exerting on suspension knobs to make it do so. Once they explained it, mine appears to work as it should, albeit with a LOT of force for that last bit of adjustment. They should really cover this in the manual, as it is completely different than any fork I've ever dealt with, whether bike or moto. That would have saved everyone a lot of time and headache. Anyway, it's back on the bike now, maybe I'll get to ride it this weekend.


Ride and enjoy.:thumbsup:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

HPIguy said:


> I heard back from them late yesterday. They're going to send out replacement knobs for the stuff that was scratched up during service. My original box was apparently damaged in shipping, but nobody mentioned that in my phone call last week. They'll replace the stickers and anything else that was damaged also. They also explained that my IPA / HSC knob is working properly, and was tested before it left there. They explained that the clicks becoming less defined, or non-existent is due to tightening down the compression needle valve, kind of like a screw, and it will eventually just close off completely. BUT, it took way more force than I was comfortable exerting on suspension knobs to make it do so. Once they explained it, mine appears to work as it should, albeit with a LOT of force for that last bit of adjustment. They should really cover this in the manual, as it is completely different than any fork I've ever dealt with, whether bike or moto. That would have saved everyone a lot of time and headache. Anyway, it's back on the bike now, maybe I'll get to ride it this weekend.


HPI, my fork exhibits no difficulty though its range of adjustment. 
Needless to say, go out and ride and see if it doesn't break in after some usage.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Vespasianus said:


> Ride and enjoy.:thumbsup:


Yep, for sure.



BansheeRune said:


> HPI, my fork exhibits no difficulty though its range of adjustment.
> Needless to say, go out and ride and see if it doesn't break in after some usage.


Seems to be a wide range of difference between owners in this thread. All of mine are smooth but the IPA adjustment, and it's only that way towards the very end of it's adjustment range. I'll live with it at this point. Hoping to ride Sunday.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Got out and rode today, fork feels like it should finally. Now I can start fine tuning. It's amazing how much better I feel post ride when my stuff works with me rather than against me.


----------



## ghughes.hesinc (Jun 10, 2009)

HPIguy said:


> Got out and rode today, fork feels like it should finally. Now I can start fine tuning. It's amazing how much better I feel post ride when my stuff works with me rather than against me.


Glad to hear it's working out. Nice shot!


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

HPIguy said:


> Got out and rode today, fork feels like it should finally. Now I can start fine tuning. It's amazing how much better I feel post ride when my stuff works with me rather than against me.


Great news and as ghughes said, great shot! Where exactly is that by the way? I see you are from western NC, somewhere around there?


----------



## Slow poke (Jul 23, 2013)

Awesome!! great pic. 

Does anyone know the difference between the Magnum Pro and Comp? I am definitely leaning towards the stache 7 and do not want to upgrade the fork. There is a nice stache 5 with a pike fork on eBay too that looks enticing as well minus the price. lol


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks guys! Yes, it's in western NC. The Jackrabbit trails in Hayesville to be exact. 

Slow poke, the pro and comp are completely different internally. The comp is based on the ISO air platform and has adjustments for air pressure, compression (possibly only lockout, not sure) and rebound. The pro is based on the Dorado air platform and has adjustable air pressure, volume spacers (comp may have this, not sure), low speed compression, incremental platform adjust, hydraulic bottom out, and rebound.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Comp has ISO air and ABS+ damper unless it changed since last summer. Nothing wrong with it at all. Not quite as tuneable in the air spring but seeing the damper confusions and issues going on with the new damper, I'd lean on the ABS+.

I'd grab the stache 7, met a guy at the trail yesterday riding one, he says it took some miles to break the fork in but it's been amazing since.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

They don't mention anything about the ABS setup on their website. Then again, I know all too well how great they are at documentation.  And, I've said it before, and I'll say it again; the lowest end Machete that came on my bike felt great as far as damping is concerned, even at my size. I was pleasantly surprised by it. I mainly wanted the beefier stanchions, and more adjustment. I could definitely tell a difference today in the stiffness of this fork vs the Machete, then again, I would expect as much. All the Magnum series are 34mm though.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

HPI, Good news! Glad it's sorted and you can get out and dial things in.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

Yeah, glad to hear it mate


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks guys! I'm pretty close on tuning I think. IPA all the way in, HBO all the way out for now, 70psi for my 210lbs geared up, -4 clicks of rebound from fully closed (this is where the focus of tuning will be), and I used the LS compression mainly fully open or closed for standing climbing. Fork feels really good, can't wait till it's broken in!


----------



## jakehogg450 (Aug 10, 2015)

Your settings are similar to mine. I've played with the IVA tokens quite a bit, so now run a softer main spring pressure to compensate for the increased ramp-up. I've just bought the IRT kit for my 110mm magnum pro, to help get a better midstroke feel. Wondered if anyone else has one fitted with some baseline settings to get me going? I weigh about 174lbs with kit. many thanks.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

My fork is breaking in nicely. And I'm happy to report, it's pretty much everything that you guys rated it as. And I think there's enough of a lockout even for SS. Got some miles on some rooty GA Chicopee Woods trails over the weekend with some fellow MTBR members.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Great news, Guy!! Glad it's sorted and working well for ya.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

HPIguy said:


> My fork is breaking in nicely. And I'm happy to report, it's pretty much everything that you guys rated it as. And I think there's enough of a lockout even for SS. Got some miles on some rooty GA Chicopee Woods trails over the weekend with some fellow MTBR members.


Nice! Love Chicopee Woods. Fun place.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> Great news, Guy!! Glad it's sorted and working well for ya.


+1!


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Ridiculous question here:

would the 27.5+ Magnum fit over a 29x3.0? Or is there a reason that Manitou made a 29+ version?


----------



## bruto (Nov 23, 2014)

lowers might, but the probability of the crown coming in contact with the tire at bottom out is higher
if you can reduce travel from the bottom, like on X-Fusion forks, then it's fixable


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ARandomBiker said:


> Ridiculous question here:
> 
> would the 27.5+ Magnum fit over a 29x3.0? Or is there a reason that Manitou made a 29+ version?


The length between the axle and crown are different between the 27.5 and 29 version... 27.5 will not clear a 29+ but will a 29x2.2.



bruto said:


> lowers might, but the probability of the crown coming in contact with the tire at bottom out is higher
> if you can reduce travel from the bottom, like on X-Fusion forks, then it's fixable


Arch is part of the lower casting. Travel is irrelevant, unfortunately. Crown does not drop below the arch on my B+ fork.


----------



## bruto (Nov 23, 2014)

you're right, it's a Manitou  if the crown could drop below the arch, they would not be compatible with most frames

it was the case, however, with XF McQueen, so I theorized
lowers were spacious enough, but travel had to be reduced


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks guys. Glad I asked before I pulled the trigger. I was all set to buy a 27.5+ Magnum for a silly good deal, assuming that the only difference between the 29+ and the b+ was the offset of the crown, which would have been fine.


----------



## bruto (Nov 23, 2014)

can anyone confirm air spring interchangeability between Comp and Pro models or atleast measure the stanchion ID when they service their forks?


----------



## markalolo (Jun 29, 2017)

bruto said:


> can anyone confirm air spring interchangeability between Comp and Pro models or at least measure the stanchion ID when they service their forks?


According to this post you can get the 140 for the comp and it fits: Specialized Fuse 6Fattie - Page 12- Mtbr.com

I understand that you cannot swap other parts between the Comp and the Pro.


----------



## bruto (Nov 23, 2014)

He put a Comp air spring into a Comp fork
so that doesn't answer my question 
Another thing is, mine is a Trek specced 110mm travel version
as far as I understand, 80/100mm and 120/140mm Magnums have different upper assemblies (stanchion length) and wrong size spring might have problems fitting
Wonder which size this 110mm fork is using


----------



## bruto (Nov 23, 2014)

and then, of course, there's the matter of Comp and Pro having different stanchions (material) which might have different wall thickness and, consequently, ID


----------



## ferret-army (Jun 13, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone else has a recent first impression review to post on the Magnum fork? 
Looking around for upgrades on my Stache 5 and after hearing the customer service fiasco, it kinda made this choice a little less appealing 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)

Does anyone know if the 27.5+, 140mm Magnum Pro can be adjusted to 120mm? I looked at all the documents on Manitou's website and I didn't see anything about adjusting the travel. Thanks.


----------



## bruto (Nov 23, 2014)

yes it can be, just like with most other forks
you'll need to make/fetch spacers to place under the bottom out bumper
ID 10mm, OD 19mm (or bigger - up to 30 or 31mm, I guess)
with a slit to slide them onto the rod, but slightly smaller than 10mm so it doesn't slide off by itself


----------



## bruto (Nov 23, 2014)

I have a Magnum Pro spring assembly here (doesn't fit my Comp, unfortunately 
Spacers made for X-fusion forks almost fit, but they're made for a 9mm rod









Left is bottom (valve), right is top (piston)
Spacer at the left location limits compression and keeps the A2C length, remains static on the rod so it can be made tight

Spacer at the right location limits extension and reduces A2C, as well as negative spring volume
You may want to chisel it out in the latter case if you don't want to reduce the negative chamber volume too much
In this case, spacer also has to slide up and down the rod freely, so a loose fit and lubrication are necessary


----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Lookbiker (Dec 4, 2016)

I have a 2017 Stache 7 with a Manitou Comp fork. I'm running about 10psi less than Manitou's recommendation but only getting 90mm of travel (120mm fork). I weigh 200 lbs. Any suggestions from the experts? Thanks


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Let the air out of it then make sure it compresses all but about the last 10mm. Also if your light weight the negative spring will suck up some of the travel when sitting unloaded (psi not high enough to fully compress negative spring). 

Best to fully compress the forks with no pressure and use a zip tie (or sharpie works too) to see where forks stop. Then air it up where you would and should get about 110-115mm (you dont actually get 120, the bottom out bumper takes up some of it). If not add pressure to see if fork extends further.

Also is that just checking it after riding? Nothing wrong with not using some of your travel if the fork is fine. Just means you havent hit anything hard enough to compress it that much. Running plus tires you use up less travel than normal since they absorb more of the initial impact. Manitou damper and iso air spring (style used in comp version) are pretty hard to bottom out unless the damper is full open and takes a solid hit.

And ignore the chart, just completely ignore it. Im a clyde and on that air spring I was WAY below it for my weight to get sag in the range I wanted. Make sure to set it standing up, bars un weighted.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Lookbiker said:


> I have a 2017 Stache 7 with a Manitou Comp fork. I'm running about 10psi less than Manitou's recommendation but only getting 90mm of travel (120mm fork). I weigh 200 lbs. Any suggestions from the experts? Thanks


Let air out, turn the bike upside down and cycle the fork a few times. Turn it back upright and pump it up. This will bleed the internals and make a difference.


----------



## Andrew Kirkwood (Jul 17, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if the Manitou Magnum 29+ Comp or Pro has a lockout?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

My Comp has a lockout on it. It's been reliable thus far. Would hafta look into the pro...


----------



## GuzziBen (May 18, 2015)

Grease your fork seals. They may not need replacement, but they may be dry. 
Fox and Shox use a foam wiper, Manitou uses a "seal". 
I put new, pre-greased seals in my Comp and damn was that slick!


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

Andrew Kirkwood said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Manitou Magnum 29+ Comp or Pro has a lockout?


The pro has a lockout, you just turn the MC2 low-speed adjuster to it max.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Hey guys, just snagged a used pro off ebay with a "short" steerer thats actually almost dead on for my set up. So got it CHEAP. Should be here in a few days.

Can anyone give me a crash course on set up, issues, etc? Too much stuff to try and read and pick through to get the info I need.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

GuzziBen said:


> Grease your fork seals. They may not need replacement, but they may be dry.
> Fox and Shox use a foam wiper, Manitou uses a "seal".
> I put new, pre-greased seals in my Comp and damn was that slick!


Slick Honey for the win...


----------



## Andrew Kirkwood (Jul 17, 2011)

Pastajet - thanks. Does the low speed adjuster actually lock out the fork or is there still some travel left when in the max position?


----------



## ghughes.hesinc (Jun 10, 2009)

RAKC Ind said:


> Hey guys, just snagged a used pro off ebay with a "short" steerer thats actually almost dead on for my set up. So got it CHEAP. Should be here in a few days.
> 
> Can anyone give me a crash course on set up, issues, etc? Too much stuff to try and read and pick through to get the info I need.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Take the time...your set up will be unique to YOU.

https://wwwmanitoumtbcom-ct78ltl6iy...nt/uploads/2015/04/magnum-pro-setup-guide.pdf

https://wwwmanitoumtbcom-ct78ltl6iyph.stackpathdns.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/MC2-User-Guide.pdf


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Oh i know it will be very unique lol. Not my first manitou fork, just my first fork with all this going on. Setting air upside down, 3 different dials on the damper (not counting rebound), etc.

Had a marvel pro before, the stiction and poor small bump compliance was annoying. This fork appears to be better in every way for how I ride.

Ive been reading the tuning info and trying to pick useful info out of this thread. Just hard to do.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Got new to me magnum now.

Serviced lowers, moved volume spacers. First ride in a couple hours.

I have to say this flip the fork and pull up thing is freaking annoying. Such a pain in the rear.

Loving having a lockout style platform vs the old way with ABS+. Can have it without screwing up the rest of how the damper performs.

Fork feels plush and smooth, loving that. Better small bump coming, i feel it. Finally.

Wish the guy hadnt cut the steerer so stupidly short, but for the price ($275) I just got bars with a bit more rise.

Check back after I get first ride in later on. First impressions though on even a used one is awesome!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

RAKC Ind said:


> Got new to me magnum now.
> 
> Serviced lowers, moved volume spacers. First ride in a couple hours.
> 
> ...


The only thing I don't care for with my Magnum is the QR axle having the hex on it and being somewhat fiddly. nearing two years of service and it has been actually very reliable. Sarge has the Magnum and the Wildcat has a Pike and so far both are very nicely performing.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I see the hex but dont get the point behind it, figured the skewer thing out no problem. Better check on what yoyr referring to before hitting the dirt ....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

RAKC Ind said:


> I see the hex but dont get the point behind it, figured the skewer thing out no problem. Better check on what yoyr referring to before hitting the dirt ....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It's just annoying when it doesn't align just so and I cannot get the QR to operate properly. I don't experience this with the Pike, but the Magnum is a lil fiddly at times. Would be nice if there was something there to grip to give it that lil spin to get it lined up by braille. :/
Otherwise, the magnum has been awesome.


----------



## ghughes.hesinc (Jun 10, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> It's just annoying when it doesn't align just so and I cannot get the QR to operate properly. I don't experience this with the Pike, but the Magnum is a lil fiddly at times. Would be nice if there was something there to grip to give it that lil spin to get it lined up by braille. :/
> Otherwise, the magnum has been awesome.


I had the same issues with my Magnum... Went with one of these https://www.niagaracycle.com/catego...gPdB1Xkhvk2tnthcjO9z8C77bQysSbJsaAgrFEALw_wcB

All good now!


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ok found the finicky part. Is a bit of a pain in the rear when you dont get it right first try.

Have to say I really like the forks. So plush but controlled. Didnt use near as much of my travel as I expected. Got some tweaking to do. But too Im used to the fork it replaced and had to ride in a manner it could handle. Plus now I am playing with a dropper so thats changing how much my forks get worked.

Try cutting back on volume spacer then playing with damper settings more.

But i freaking LOVE THIS THING. So much better than their marvel pro i had on my 29er.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ghughes.hesinc said:


> I had the same issues with my Magnum... Went with one of these https://www.niagaracycle.com/catego...gPdB1Xkhvk2tnthcjO9z8C77bQysSbJsaAgrFEALw_wcB
> 
> All good now!


Might hafta look into that axle. Thankya for the link...



RAKC Ind said:


> Ok found the finicky part. Is a bit of a pain in the rear when you dont get it right first try.
> 
> Have to say I really like the forks. So plush but controlled. Didnt use near as much of my travel as I expected. Got some tweaking to do. But too Im used to the fork it replaced and had to ride in a manner it could handle. Plus now I am playing with a dropper so thats changing how much my forks get worked.
> 
> ...


I've had great service with the Magnum. Only issue has been the QR axle being a lil finicky.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I only used 100mm last night so about right for the trails I rode. Forks came set at 130mm.

Sometime in the next few days Ill hit some rougher trails to see how the fork handles something more challenging.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Nice upgrade RAKC! I'm jealous, got the Magnum Comp. like it a lot. Use about 100mm out of 120mm on my fuse. Droppers are a necessity, good stuff.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Lol thnx. Couldnt pass it up for perfect condition for $275 to my door. The Raidon was holding me back and had to go.

"Life" has kept me from going out to put it through the paces yet though  My trails are mostly mellow unless i want to hit black diamonds as I dont due big jumps.

Droppers, hell yes they are, Im an idiot for being "against their need" for so long. Not needed for basic riding but if you really want to have fun playing on tech, dropper and a good fork make life SO MUCH BETTER. Even a cheap gravity dropper clone works for now.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Has anyone on here ran a 29" setup in the 27.5 Magnum? If so how big of a tire did you run?


----------



## bruto (Nov 23, 2014)

nothing knobby, I'd bet
I ran 29+ in a McQueen and there was no mud clearance to speak of 

and you may have to limit travel at the bottom (I had to with my fork)


----------



## WMBigs (Jul 11, 2009)

I couldn't run it, but set in a 9x100 hub, I28 29er with DHF 2.5. Unable to check it out with fork bottomed, but clearance all around. I will be getting a set of I35 29er boost wheels.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

WMBigs said:


> I couldn't run it, but set in a 9x100 hub, I28 29er with DHF 2.5. Unable to check it out with fork bottomed, but clearance all around. I will be getting a set of I35 29er boost wheels.


I was thinking you should be able to run that very tire and possibly some of the 2.6s.


----------



## The_Chav (Jun 19, 2015)

Any updates on the ability to use a 29" setup in the 27.5 Magnum? Did the boost set of 29er wheels and 2.5 tyre work?


----------



## freebiker (Mar 19, 2006)

How does manitou match up with mrp forks?


----------



## Tak555 (Apr 3, 2018)

hey all... just ordered a '17 manitou magnum pro from chain reaction... should be here any day now. going to replace the oem RS judy on my salsa timberjack ht. anyone have any updates?


----------



## Vadim0791 (Apr 15, 2012)

The_Chav said:


> Any updates on the ability to use a 29" setup in the 27.5 Magnum? Did the boost set of 29er wheels and 2.5 tyre work?


Also interested
Anybody using 29 2.35-2.5 tires in the 27.5magnum?


----------



## GuzziBen (May 18, 2015)

Built a set of Boost 29” wheels, think the rim is 35-ish? 
Running 2.3” Terrene Chunk Tough, fits just fine. No issues, but not sure it’s better, either. I’ll try to get more feedback in the spring. It’s Fat season now!


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Do I really need a ‘thin-walled’ 8mm socket to drop the lowers on these? Or will a regular one fit? 

I have an opportunity to buy a low-mile 80/100mm Magnum Pro, and the buyer says it’s currently set to 80mm, but I really want to make it 100mm. I’ve watched the ‘Mattoc service video’ on YouTube and think I have everything else to do the job, and I’m pretty familiar with general fork disassembly.


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

ARandomBiker said:


> Do I really need a 'thin-walled' 8mm socket to drop the lowers on these? Or will a regular one fit?


Yep, thin-walled is what you need, in a pinch you could probably grind down a standard socket, on a bench grinder, what would MacGyver do...


----------



## kendunn (Sep 9, 2013)

I've noticed back earlier in the thread some folks were saying they were running 27.5x3.8's on their 29+, particularly the Hodags. I have 26x3.8 Hodags on my fatbike and they are huge, at least 4" on 65mm rims. Hopefully this is just a difference in going between 26 and 27.5 plus because I would like to get rid of my fat bike and just get a spare wheel set for my El Gordo and run 27.5 x 3.8 on my 100mm Manitou Magnum 29+ Pro. So who is running what on 3.8 on that fork?


----------



## telejefe (Mar 28, 2007)

I am running 27.5x3.8 hodag on Stans Hugo rim (50mm internal) in a 27.5+ 120mm magnum comp. Not huge clearance probably around 3mm all around - never a rub. If I remember right my hodags are about 92 to 93 mm at widest point - and around 29.5 inches tall. Sloppy sticky snow has been tight and caked up around the arch and the tire, could hear it, but did not cause an issue. Similar to slop that builds up around your car tire well. 

I would really like to know if the cake eater 27.5x4.0 fits in this fork....


----------



## kendunn (Sep 9, 2013)

telejefe said:


> I am running 27.5x3.8 hodag on Stans Hugo rim (50mm internal) in a 27.5+ 120mm magnum comp. Not huge clearance probably around 3mm all around - never a rub. If I remember right my hodags are about 92 to 93 mm at widest point - and around 29.5 inches tall. Sloppy sticky snow has been tight and caked up around the arch and the tire, could hear it, but did not cause an issue. Similar to slop that builds up around your car tire well.
> 
> I would really like to know if the cake eater 27.5x4.0 fits in this fork....


Thanks, I found this site that had some pretty good info. Looks like .02" difference is all, and that is on a 77mmm rim 
https://bikerumor.com/2017/12/20/tire-tech-how-do-the-new-27-5-fat-bike-tires-measure-up-against-26/


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Snagged a 100mm Pro. Time to spend some time dialing it in.


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

Don't know if anyone cares, but the 27.5+ version with 140 travel fit a 29 2.5" tire just fine, including at full compression. Not sure if it'll clear the frame, and I won't be able to check until I get it on something. 
140 travel on 29er with reduced offset sounds good to me.



Vadim0791 said:


> Also interested
> Anybody using 29 2.35-2.5 tires in the 27.5magnum?


----------



## bruto (Nov 23, 2014)

If anyone has a mattoc expert (non-cartridge MC2 damper), can you please measure the rebound shaft diameter?


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

abacall said:


> Don't know if anyone cares, but the 27.5+ version with 140 travel fit a 29 2.5" tire just fine, including at full compression. Not sure if it'll clear the frame, and I won't be able to check until I get it on something.
> 140 travel on 29er with reduced offset sounds good to me.


Can confirm - have Magnum Pro 27.5, running Nobby Nic 29x2.6 on spank oozy 395+ rim, measures actual 2.6 at the casing, plenty of clearance. Bomboloni 29x3 on the same rim, measures actual ~2.7 and change at the casing - enough side clearance but top of the tire hits the bridge, too tall for this fork


----------



## le_pedal (Jul 10, 2018)

My Magnum 29+ fork is loud. Anyone else have this experience? As in during compression/rebound it just makes noises that are pretty audible all the time. Not a metal, grinding or clunking sound but more of a pressure/fluid/air movement noise. Anyways my rockshox and fox forks do not exhibit this. Hoping this is normal for Manitou and not that mine is damaged.

Maybe it needs more oil...?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

le_pedal said:


> My Magnum 29+ fork is loud. Anyone else have this experience? As in during compression/rebound it just makes noises that are pretty audible all the time. Not a metal, grinding or clunking sound but more of a pressure/fluid/air movement noise. Anyways my rockshox and fox forks do not exhibit this. Hoping this is normal for Manitou and not that mine is damaged.
> 
> Maybe it needs more oil...?


Foaming oil will make noise going through passages. Perhaps an oil change?


----------

